#ubuntu-co 2010-11-08
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comenzando el proyecto de php 
<dannyLopez> buenas este es el canal de colombia?
<Andphe> http://thecorpora.com/blog/?p=335
<Andphe> http://ubuntuguide.net/using-apt-fast-instead-apt-get-to-speed-up-program-installationsupgrades-in-ubuntu
<dannyLopez> buenas nesesito ayuda con esta oagina para saber como instalo un fichero tar.gz o como puedo instalar el emuladr de wii http://www.dolphin-emu.com/
<dannyLopez> alguien me puede ayudar
<dannyLopez> o decirme para q funciona este codigo?
<dannyLopez> sudo port install scons
<hollman> Andphe, kuadrosx jag2kn alguno de uds esta conectado a internet por telefonica ?
<jag2kn> nop, etb
<Andphe> no
<Andphe> yo ya dejé ese vicio
<hollman> argggg
<hollman> odio telefonica ...
<Andphe> jaja
<kuadrosx> yo si
<kuadrosx> hollman: 
<hollman> kuadrosx, bien
<hollman> gracz
<hollman> **grax
<hollman> en privado
<kuadrosx> hableme
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<hollman> luis__lopez, ping
<luis_lopez> hollman: pong
<hollman> luis_lopez, como anda ? manito, una pregunta, es posible esto? http://twitter.com/#!/hollman/status/1719437258391552
<luis_lopez> hollman:  no tengo experiencia en casos de adiccion a sustancias alucinogenas :s
<hollman> luis_lopez, jajaja
<hollman> luis_lopez, seguro los de esas sustancias son los de telefonica
<hollman> malditos
<mefistoso> luis_lopez: ping
<hollman> ya encontré el problema
<mefistoso> acá vengo de parte del Andphe , cualquier cosa que haga mal en el canal echenle la culpa a Andphe 
<hollman> telefonica telecom le dio el mismo rango de ips de nosotros a otra empresa :E
<Andphe> :|
<Andphe> hollman, LOL
<Andphe> en serio ?
<hollman> odio a telefonica
<mefistoso> luis_lopez: me dijeron que ud sabía de sistemas NFS y backup, tengo una duda, mas que todo, es que tan "cuello de botella" puede ser hacer backup entre sistemas NFS (tanto origen como destino)?
<hollman> Andphe, es lo mas seguro!!! desconecte mi gw (el modem telefonica) y me sigue contestando el ping ...
<hollman> seguro lo tiene configurado otro dispositivo ...
<kuadrosx> LOL
<mefistoso> hollman: jaja que mal, bueno saberlo
<hiko_hitokiri> hollman, cuando hacemos una batalla pues jajja
<hiko_hitokiri> es de ver quien se une
<luis_lopez> mefistoso:  la idea es ejecutar un script en una maquina que monta 2 recursos diferentes via nfs?
<mefistoso> luis_lopez: asi es
<luis_lopez> mefistoso:  y hacer backup de la maquina A hacia la maquina B, correcto?
<mefistoso> luis_lopez: pues veo que está a 12MB/s parece bien
<mefistoso> aunque empezó lento
<mefistoso> luis_lopez: si
<luis_lopez> mefistoso:  y que usas para el backup?
<luis_lopez> rsync?
<mefistoso> rdiff
<mefistoso> rdiff-backup
<luis_lopez> alguna razon especial para no ejecutarlo directamente en la maquina A o B?
<luis_lopez> logs, sw no instalado, algo asi?
<mefistoso> luis_lopez: la cosa es que es un cluster, si lo ejecuto desde la máquina estaría perdiendo tiempo de cómputo en ese cluster
<mefistoso> perdon, en ese nodo
<luis_lopez> mefistoso:  y en ese caso porque no usas alguna solucion de replicacion de sistemas de archivo? 
<luis_lopez> o algo como glusterfs
<mefistoso> luis_lopez: porque solo tengo un pequeño disco duro para el backup, por ahora
<mefistoso> no puedo replicar todos los sistemas de archivos del cluster
<luis_lopez> ya veo
<mefistoso> pero si lo consideré inicialmente y creo que es la mejor solucion, una vez se tengan los recursos
<luis_lopez> bueno, en ese caso... obviamente agregar un tercer elemento agrega "ruido" a la solucion
<mefistoso> si
<luis_lopez> pero si puedes tener una buena red entre los tres puntos, la cosa deberia funcionar
<mefistoso> antes se estaba haciendo el backup en esa misma máquina que ejecuta el script, la cosa es que es una máquina vieja y está al límite de vida útil y recursos disponibles
<luis_lopez> ademas puedes modificar algunas opciones para el montaje
<mefistoso> luis_lopez: ok, si, es una red gigabit (aunque no está al tope por los cables, pero he visto que va hasta 25MB/s)
<mefistoso> luis_lopez: como cuales? 
<luis_lopez> tambien puedes jugar con wsize/rsize
<luis_lopez> por ejemplo... no recuerdo exactamente como funciona rdiff-backup pero de pronto podrias mirar noatime en el nodo origen
<mefistoso> hmm si, tengo que ver esas opciones de montaje
<mefistoso> muchas gracias luis_lopez 
<luis_lopez> mefistoso:  np
<mefistoso> afortunadamente el único backup crítico es este inicial
<mefistoso> luego serán incrementales y normalmente no es tanta la modificación del sistema de archivos origen
<hollman> MagicFab_, mire como crece de rapido el proyecto de mapear en waze http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRlwwtAuMio
<hollman> OSM deberia inventarse algo así ...
<kuadrosx> osm tiene un monton de cosas asi :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, :-o
<kuadrosx> los de waze podrian usar OSM
<hollman> y yo por que no la tengo ?
<kuadrosx> pero... no creo que lo hagan :P
<hollman> kuadrosx, si, por ahí leí un link de MagicFab_ 
<kuadrosx> hollman: hmm bueno, como el waze no creo
<kuadrosx> porque no es igual
<hollman> algo que uno con solo prender el dispositivo envie info
<hollman> de vias ...
<kuadrosx> :O
<kuadrosx> esta muy completo osm en cali
<kuadrosx> uff como a mejorado
<kuadrosx> :I
<kuadrosx> :O
<MagicFab_> hollman, sí lo ensayé y me aterra ver que dandole pastelitos la gente se sale de su ruta y completa los mapas :)
<kuadrosx> tambien buga a mejorado!
<MagicFab_> sí en buga hay un par de mapeadores.. huno un party no hace mucho si bien recuerdo
<MagicFab_> el cliente es GPL (waze)
<MagicFab_> kuadrosx, busque "waze OSM" y verá por qué no lo hacen (ni creo que lo harán)
<kuadrosx> OSM FTW
<kuadrosx> MagicFab_: si, claro.. :P
<kuadrosx> me referia a otra cosa, ellos tienen datos de sitios y eso
<kuadrosx> no?
<kuadrosx> se puede hacer
<hollman> MagicFab_, si, los clientes son gpl v2
<hollman> MagicFab_, le metio OSM a waze ?
<hollman> que tal ?
<kuadrosx> hmm
<kuadrosx> a ver
<kuadrosx> hollman: que es lo que tiene de especial el waze?
<kuadrosx> hmm para el RR pensamos hacer algo asi
<MagicFab_> waze crea sus propios mapas + datos para ser dueño 100% de sus derechos
<MagicFab_> kuadrosx, hay que ensayarlo apra entenderlo bien :)
<kuadrosx> pero como vimos que ya exisistia waze, dejamos alli
<MagicFab_> RR?
<hollman> RR ?
<kuadrosx> railsrumble
<kuadrosx> :P
<kuadrosx> hmm yo tengo una duda
<kuadrosx> google toma los datos de OSM?
<kuadrosx> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=3.37334&lon=-76.53281&zoom=16&layers=M :D
<hollman> kuadrosx, no
<hollman> lo hicieron y los de OSM los pillaron
<hollman> simplemente les escibieron y deshicieron cambios
<hollman> eso con unos datos de Bogota
<kuadrosx> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=cali&sll=3.331099,-76.521406&sspn=0.037188,0.084372&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Cali,+Valle+del+Cauca+Dept,+Colombia&ll=3.376169,-76.532543&spn=0.009296,0.021093&z=16
<kuadrosx> hollman: compara
<kuadrosx> :P no creo que se metieran los de google a la U
<kuadrosx> :P
<kuadrosx> aa pero los de OSM esta mejor :P
<hollman> jej
<hollman> ando es buscando la nota de lo que les digo ...
<hollman> lo leí la semana pasada
<kuadrosx> igual si parece copia
<kuadrosx> solo que el de google es un version anterior
<kuadrosx> sin todos los edificios
<kuadrosx> hollman: tengo pensado un proyecto que use OSM
<kuadrosx> pero lo iniciare cuando "tenga plata" :P
<hollman> y cuado sale shapado mejorado ?
<kuadrosx> diciembre
<kuadrosx> 15 es el estimado
<mefistoso> kuadrosx: qué mejoras hay planeadas, se puede saber?
<kuadrosx> mefistoso: lo mas visible es el rediseño
<mefistoso> ahh ok
<kuadrosx> vamos a cambiar la UX
<mefistoso> kuadrosx: eso qué es? :p
<kuadrosx> user experience
<kuadrosx> :P
<kuadrosx> y el look & feel
<mefistoso> ahh ok, chévere
<kuadrosx> mefistoso: son palabras raras que la gente se inventa para tramar
<mefistoso> si, puro marketing
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
<kuadrosx> jeje
<mefistoso> pero eso es necesario a veces
<mefistoso> hollman: Porque murió por nosotros y resucitó para salvarnos... TE AMAMOS GOKU!! ----> jajaja
<hollman> :P
<kuadrosx> http://uxdesign.com/
<kuadrosx> nee no me carga la page
<mefistoso> kuadrosx: acá si carga
<kuadrosx> mefistoso: debe ser el dns o algo asi
<kuadrosx> :S
<evelyn_> buena tarde, alguien sa?be donde estan las cookies en ubuntu
<evelyn_> ?
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches...
<kuadrosx> evelyn_: en que navegador?
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-09
<evelyn_> firefox
<kdrsx> enn
<kdrsx> edit -> preferences -> Privacity
<evelyn_> mm
<evelyn_> gracias kdrsx 
<kdrsx> evelyn_: de nada
<kdrsx> evelyn_: me tienes con una duda hace tiempo :P
<kdrsx> hombre o mujer ? :P
<evelyn_> ...  mujer
<evelyn_> mi nombre parece de hombre?
<evelyn_> o de gay?
<kdrsx> no
<kdrsx> jaja, pero aca siempre es mejor preguntar
<evelyn_> uf, felizmente :)
<hollman> :E
<evelyn_> descuida ;) muchas gracias, y hasta pronto
<kdrsx> depronto hay uno como "camila" :P
<hollman> hay una grupo de musica de manes que se hacen llamar camila 
<hollman> :E
<evelyn_> cierto hollman
<evelyn_> buèno..mejor diganme como cambio mi nick en xchat?
<hiko_hitokiri> ya no fumen de esa
<hollman> evelyn_, /nick suymujer
<evelyn_> ...
<kdrsx> lol
<evelyn_> hollman, yo te tengo agregado a mi facebook y veras q soy mujer
<hollman> el soymujer poner el nick
<hollman> jejejejeje
<hollman> evelyn_, haaa??
<hollman> el nombre en la vida real como es ?
<kdrsx> :-O
<evelyn_> en serio, haz de tener tantos contactos, que quiza no te acuerdes
<hollman> gonzalez ?
<evelyn_> evelyn gonzales
<evelyn_> ajà
<hollman> es que ya tome el facebook como twitter
<hollman> donde tenga mucho amigos en comun del mundo del SL los acepto
<evelyn_> ..bueno
<hollman> The page you requested was not found.
<hollman> You may have clicked an expired link or mistyped the address. Some web addresses are case sensitive.
<hollman> Return home
<hollman> Go back to the previous page
<hollman> no carga ...
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<evelyn_> hola hiko_hitokiri 
<hollman> me quede con las ganas de ver a evelyn_ en el FB :P
<hiko_hitokiri> hollman, para cuando la batalla para el domingo?
<hollman> hiko_hitokiri, o/ mmm
<hollman> si, o pere a ver si hay reunion del concilio, si no, jugamos de una vez
<evelyn_> cierto...es q paro cerrando mi cuenta de facebook
<evelyn_> ya lo abro
<evelyn_> no me cambio el nick!
<evelyn_> evelyn_, /nick Ana María   ?
<hollman> evelyn_, sin espacios
<evelyn_> pero en el ubuntu principal no?
<hollman> aca
<evelyn_> ah! que bruta
<evelyn_> evelyn_,/AnaMariaPaula
<evelyn_> ahora?
<hollman>  /nick soyanamaria
<evelyn_> mmm
<evelyn_> dejemoslo
<hollman> hiko_hitokiri, valla buscando un mundo, anota la ip:puerto
<evelyn_>  /nick AnaMaríaPaula
<hollman> evelyn_, si, pero si espacio
<evelyn_> que tontera
<hollman> sin el espacio que estas dejando antes del /nick
<evelyn_> ya fue, ya fue
<anamariapaula> oh, oh
<hollman> anamaria es un solo nombre ?
<anamariapaulafer> entre mas nombres de mujer tenga..mejor
<hollman> :-o
<hollman> mejor para que ?
<kdrsx> lol
<anamariapaulafer> por si piensan q soy hombre o gay...
<hollman> jajajaja
<kdrsx> anamariapaulafer: siempre lo pensaran :P
<kdrsx> jeje
<hollman> ya me da es desconfianza ...
<anamariapaulafer> que tonteria
<kdrsx> :P
<kdrsx> anamariapaulafer: no te preocupes :/
<anamariapaulafer> ya esta hollman
 * kdrsx se siente mal por haber preguntado
<anamariapaulafer> jaja..no te sientas mal
<anamariapaulafer> pero tu nick si q da desconfianza
<SergioMeneses> jajaja tenía q ser mujer para q hollman y kdrsx casi totearan el canal xD
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> evelyn_, hola
<SergioMeneses> volvi de cenar
<SergioMeneses> :D
<evelyn_> mi nick sigue igual
<evelyn_> hola sergio
<SergioMeneses> evelyn_, solucionaste lo de las cookies?
<evelyn_> si, muchas gracias. !
<SergioMeneses> evelyn_, oks
<SergioMeneses> evelyn_, sos de Colombia?
<SergioMeneses> te veo en muchos canales :S
<hollman> evelyn_, te desconectaste y conectaste again, y desde tu cliente al cual te conectas al irc tienes predefinido ese nick
<hollman> SergioMeneses, claro..!!! casi no recibimos chicas por estos lados ;) toca atenderlas muy bien para que vuelvan :P
<evelyn_> es q en el canal de mi pais no hay nadie q brinde ayuda
<SergioMeneses> hollman, :D no digo lo contrario :D
<evelyn_> chanfle..ni modo
<SergioMeneses> evelyn_, mexicana cierto?¿
<hollman> evelyn_, configura tu nick en el cliente.. desde que te conectas ? xchat ? pidgin ?
<evelyn_> mexicana tampoco..peruana
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: no se, yo a todo el mundo lo atiendo igual, a menos que se vuelvan cansones preguntando
<evelyn_> xchat
<kuadrosx> evelyn_: de lima ?
<evelyn_> arequipa, al sur de peru
<kuadrosx> aaa
<kuadrosx> veee
<kuadrosx> tengo un amigo que vive allá
<evelyn_> en arequipa¿
<hollman> evelyn_, en xchat clic en el menu Xchat > Network List
<hollman> ahi configura el nick que quieras
<evelyn_> ok..gracias hollman ;)
<SergioMeneses> evelyn_, :s iba a decir chile jejeje :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, oks no hay lio... es molestando
<SergioMeneses> a la proxima etiqueto con <joke>
<kuadrosx> evelyn_: si, en arequipa
<evelyn_> oye...y tu amigo impulsa en soft libre?
<kuadrosx> hizo una presentación en el ultimo flisol 
<evelyn_> aanda..las presentaciones q hace el flisol en mi ciudad..la hace en mi universidad
<SergioMeneses> evelyn_, super :d
<evelyn_> y yo quisiera saber de alguien q este cerca para q me ayude a con una pc a la q quiero meterle soft libre tb
<evelyn_> espera..
<evelyn_> tu amigo es de chile o de peru
<kuadrosx> quien? :P
<kuadrosx> patrick :P
<kuadrosx> es de francia xD
<kuadrosx> vive en arequipa
<evelyn_> ah!
 * hollman quiere conocer el machu pichu y en general el peru :P
<kuadrosx> hollman: arequipa es muy turistico
<kuadrosx> :P
<evelyn_> y yo quisiera conocer la catedral de la sal y el santuario de las lajas..
<evelyn_> algo asi era..
<kuadrosx> uff la catedral de sal es muy bonita
<SergioMeneses> hollman, machu pichu es super buen plan :D
<evelyn_> pero dicen q de peru a colombia...es super economico
<hollman> pues mi ex fue y no me llevó ... me dijo que es cool
<evelyn_> en viaje gastas como 150  dolares de ida y vuelta
<SergioMeneses> evelyn_, super... las lajas es muy bonito :D
<SergioMeneses> hollman, :O
<evelyn_> si..me muero por conocer..
<kuadrosx> no eh ido a las lajas :P
<evelyn_> algun dia ire...machu pichu es INCREIBLE
<hollman> SergioMeneses, 8pm o 9pm es la meeting ?
<evelyn_> y no lo digo x ser de aqui, pero arequipa no es gran cosa tanto como cusco
<kuadrosx> :P
<evelyn_> kuadrosx,  es de colombia tb?
<evelyn_> supongo
<kuadrosx> si
<kuadrosx> de Cali
<evelyn_> oh, q "bacano"
<kuadrosx> la sucursal del ....
<kuadrosx> :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, 9 la tengo en el calendar
<SergioMeneses> pero == ando desde hasta las 10pm on
<kuadrosx> :Þ
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ....del cielo
<SergioMeneses> xD
<kuadrosx> jaja
<kuadrosx> bueno, en reallidad soy de buga pero vivo en cali actualmente
 * SergioMeneses piensa q hoy andamos de mucho OT :S
<evelyn_> ah mira...q interesante
<kuadrosx> hmm espero visitar arequipa
<kuadrosx> :P
<evelyn_> ojala si kuadrosx 
<kuadrosx> el otro año
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, cuando estaba en Cali le dije a Andphe q te visitaramos... pero él dijo: "Es fin de semana kuadrosx debe andar en Buga"
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> asi q paila
<evelyn_> pues como te digo..de colombia a peru no gastas mas de 150 dolares en pasajes ida y vuelta
<SergioMeneses> evelyn_, peru es muy bonito... igual que todo suramerica :D ojala tengamos la plata para viajar mucho en esta vida :D
<evelyn_> si, yo apenas termina ciclo, viajare tirando dedo
<evelyn_> termine*
<kuadrosx> es caro :P
<kuadrosx> mera jipi
<kuadrosx> :P
<evelyn_> mmm..para conocer, nada mas
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: y si, no estaba en cali :P
<kuadrosx> evelyn_: si, chevere
<evelyn_> ya regreso
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, si fresco te estaba diciendo q te queriamos visitar hermano :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, por esas fechas don hollman andaba también en cali
<kuadrosx> si, yo hable con el
<kuadrosx> hmm por aca pues
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ubuntu.shapado es 100% y 100% colombiano?
<SergioMeneses> 100% software libre
<kuadrosx> 90% :P
<kuadrosx> los desarrolladores principales somos 3
<kuadrosx> yo, mi hermano y patrick
<SergioMeneses> oks
<Carlospi> Hola todos
<Carlospi> instale ease (programa para presentaciones) cuando abro por modo grafico intenta pero no abre, lo invoco x comando y sale este errror ** (ease:5257): CRITICAL **: file ease-main.c: line 413: unexpected error: XServer appears to lack required GLX support (clutter-init-error-quark, -2) 
<k-milogars> hola
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jajaja http://desentropia.com/ darkhole blog's :O
<hiko_hitokiri> Carlospi, que programa
<Carlospi> ease
<hiko_hitokiri> a
<hiko_hitokiri> el que simplifica  impress
<hiko_hitokiri> Carlospi, hay uno que le hace presentaciones con los pdf si lo a visto?
<Carlospi> si
<Carlospi> pdfmod ?
<Carlospi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/ease-clutter-presentation-app-linux-ubuntu/
<hiko_hitokiri> no keyjnote
<Carlospi> pense q era de mac
<Carlospi> pero bueno, se puede arreglar el problema?
<hiko_hitokiri> tenes aceleradora Carlospi 
<Carlospi> como lo se?
<hiko_hitokiri> osea que marca es tu targeta de video
<hiko_hitokiri> es que dice que te falta glx
<Carlospi> ni idea
<Carlospi> como se avrigua?
<hiko_hitokiri> osea aceleracion grafica
<hiko_hitokiri> en la terminal pone
<hiko_hitokiri> lspci
<hiko_hitokiri> pegalo en pastebin.org
<hiko_hitokiri> y e das el link
<Carlospi> alguna otra manera de pegarlo
<Carlospi> sale error al enviar
<hiko_hitokiri> como asi?
<Carlospi> pego y le doy enviar y sale un error
<hiko_hitokiri> Carlospi, si le pones un nombre y escojes una categoria?
<Carlospi> http://pastebin.org/ ???
<Carlospi> categoria?
<Carlospi> Query failure: Table './pastebin/pastebin' is marked as crashed and last (automatic?) repair failed
<hiko_hitokiri> y en pastebin.com
<hiko_hitokiri> o en paste.ubuntu.com
<Carlospi> http://pastebin.com/Fq7irsJW
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: porque tanta pregunta sobre shapado?
<hiko_hitokiri> Carlospi,  pues al parecer tu targeta
<hiko_hitokiri> tiene problema con glx 
<hiko_hitokiri> y por eso no te corre eso por que utiliza aceleracion esa aplicacion
<kuadrosx> tarjeta "yanki go home"
<Carlospi> alguna solucion?
<Carlospi> uhmmmm
<Carlospi> hiko_hitokiri???
<hiko_hitokiri> segun hay forma de ponerlo pero es un solo deschongue
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jeje luego le comento :D
<SergioMeneses> pero no es nada malo :D
<hiko_hitokiri> tenes que crear y modificar un archivo xorg
<hiko_hitokiri> oe SergioMeneses que andas de spamer en el tiwtter dicen 
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, nada... casi ni uso el twitter
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, asi lei por ahi en un canal
<Carlospi> alguna alternativa para reemplazar ease en estos equipos?
<hiko_hitokiri> y qu ees lo qeu queres hacer pues Carlospi 
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, lol
<hiko_hitokiri> una presentacion  normal o que
<Carlospi> presentaciones con sendos efectos
<hiko_hitokiri> si eso dije yo SergioMeneses 
<Carlospi> o lo q se pueda
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, tu me sigues en twitter?
<hiko_hitokiri> no yo no tengo cosas de esas ni tiwtter ni facebook ni identica
<hiko_hitokiri> ni nada
<hiko_hitokiri> hum
<hiko_hitokiri> deja te averiguo  Carlospi 
<Carlospi> :D
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, aias el discipulo aparece
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hi
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> alias
<IngForigua> Yo que?
<hiko_hitokiri> el discipulo que nunca esta y quiere ser 100 jajaj
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: pues no he tenido tiempo de jugar dofus ando en otro servidor
<IngForigua> y para volver a comenzar naaaa
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, entre home
<IngForigua> a verdad
<hiko_hitokiri> y que nivel decis que sos IngForigua 
<IngForigua> 37 en namekop
<hiko_hitokiri> jajajaj no jodas IngForigua eso en un dia lo haces
<hiko_hitokiri> en medio dia
<Carlospi> hiko?
<hiko_hitokiri> Carlospi, pera ando buscando
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: en vacas quizá
<hiko_hitokiri> si claro cuando puedas
<IngForigua> voy a ver si compro abonado en diciembre
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: pero el abonado aplica en todos los servers?
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, si y entodos los juegos de ankama
<IngForigua> ahhhhhh breve
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, vere si compro ogrinas y se las paso para que compre una semana pa que prueve jajaja
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: :D grax
<kuadrosx> ese IngForigua
<kuadrosx> como va a decir eso :S
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: ?
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: ?
<IngForigua> bueeeee no se me voy a zzz que ando muy cansado
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: que la duerma
<Paula_> que tal con todos. Consulta breve, cuanto cuesta el alquiler mensual de una habitacion en cali o barranquilla
<Paula_> se q no es el medio, pero aqui puedo tener consultas rapidas y actualizadas
<kuadrosx> hola
<kuadrosx> vivo en cali, pero no tengo idea de cuento estén costando
<kuadrosx> que estas buscando exactamente ?
<Paula_> una habitacion no lujosa ni nada de eso
<Paula_> amoblada
<Paula_> con una cama q es lo basico
<kuadrosx> de hotel? :P
<Paula_> nono
<Paula_> para vivir por meses
<Paula_> con pago mensual
<kuadrosx> aa ok
<kuadrosx> hmm no ni idea
<kuadrosx> supongo que hay de muchos precios
<kuadrosx> entre 50 y 200 yo creo
<Paula_> 100.000 pesos?
<hollman> Paula_, posiblemente metrocuadrado.com te de una idea
<hollman> http://www.metrocuadrado.com/servlet/co.com.m2.servlet.MostrarHome
<Paula_> y cual es el minimo laboral
<Paula_> ok..gracias hollman, 
<hollman> ni idea el pago minimo
<hollman> como 600k
<Paula_> ok..gracias
<hollman> bueno, me voy a llorar mientras duero :P
<hollman> jejeje
<hollman> buenas noches a todos
<kuadrosx> hmm pero en metrocuadrado no creo que hayan "habitaciones" :P
<kuadrosx> hollman: :O
<kuadrosx> por?
<Paula_> que paso hollman
<hollman> jajajaja
<hollman> nostalgia
<s3rg10k0f> hollman, no te vallas chavo 
<hollman> dejar de ser admin de u-co acaba de dar nostalgia
<hollman> jej
<hollman> mucho cabezón
<kuadrosx> Paula_: aaa usted no es de aca?
<Paula_> chicos, soy evelyn..soloq  ya pude cambiar mi nick definitivament
<Paula_> hollman dejaste de ser administrador de ubuntu-co?
<Paula_> mmm...bueno
<kuadrosx> aaa
<kuadrosx> jajaja
<kuadrosx> Paula_: te vienes a vivir a colombia? :-O
<Paula_> eso espero, hoy tuve problemas muy fuertes en casa y mi novio tambien, asi q a fines de diciembre nos iremos a colombia
<kuadrosx> Paula_: ya terminaste la U?
<tkw-one> veo romance en triangulo... quien sera la manzana de la discordia.. jaajaj
<kuadrosx> porque sino has terminado la u, espero que lo pienses bien antes de irte con tu novio
<Paula_> no, estoy en 2do..pero realmente la situacion de ambos en casa es muy dificil. Yo siempre quise visitar colombia, pero siempre me acobarde por pensar hacerlo sola..pero mi novio esta muy animado
<Paula_> el hecho de no estudiar ahora, no quiere decir q no estudiare nunca. 
<kuadrosx> pero las probabilidades bajan mucho
<Paula_> quiero vivir tranquila y es mas importante q cualquier cosa. 
<Paula_> bueno...se q sera muy dificil..pero confio en mi
<kuadrosx> Paula_: ok, es su vida, pienselo bien
<kuadrosx> Paula_: tkw-one tambien es de cali, tal vez el tenga una mejor idea
<kuadrosx> :P
<Paula_> de todas maneras gracias kuadrosx 
<Paula_> quiza no tenga tiempo para responderme
<tkw-one> kuadrosx: cual idea mejor??
<Paula_> y si entrego cds de ubuntu en co?
<Paula_> jojo...
<Paula_> o me voy a una ecoaldea
<kuadrosx> tkw-one: Paula_ quiere venir a vivir a colombia(cali o barranquilla) anda preguntando precios de arriendo...
<kuadrosx> Paula_: jipi :P
<Paula_> kuadrosx,  creo q tkw no responder
<Paula_> respondera
<Paula_> oh, oh, por fin bailare cumbia
<Paula_> en colombia
<kuadrosx> jej
<kuadrosx> /nick jipa
<kuadrosx> :P
<tkw-one> pues la cosa es asi... norte y sur entre 600 y 800 apartamento estracto 3 y 4... oriente 300 y 400 casas estracto 2 y 3 y occidente no tengo una diea clara pero lo mas probable es que sea mas caro que sur o norte.
<kuadrosx> Paula_: no se, pienselo mejor :|
<Paula_> solo quiero una habitacion
<tkw-one> ahora que si va a vivir estracto 5 y 6 mas o menos entre 1.300 y 3. millones de arriendo.
<Paula_> y quiero algo economico..pero tampoco muy matado
<tkw-one> jjaja, vente a vivir conmigo no tecobro mucho pero solo tengo una cama.. jajaja
<kuadrosx> tkw-one: jej tampoco
<tkw-one> jajaja jajaja
<Paula_> ... gracias x la ayuda kuadrosx ..en serio..nos vemos pronto kuadrosx , pero en serio muchas gracias..no te preocupes
<Paula_> yo aqui en internet buscare informacion
<Paula_> descuida. hasta pronto
<SergioMeneses> buenos días...
<SergioMeneses> hollman, Andphe IngForigua C3s4r http://blogubuntu.com/probando-wayland-en-ubuntu-10-10/
<Andphe> no pero eso grabado asi a la distancia
<Andphe> y con parkinson
<hollman> ole esta bueno Andphe ..
<hollman> ha, el link que paso en dev-co
<Andphe> ya me lo habian dicho
<Andphe> ahhh
<Andphe> ok ok
<hollman> Andphe, jajjjjj
<hollman> que tal 
<hollman> se alcanzó a ilusionar?
<Andphe> :P
<Andphe> neh, es una realidad
<Andphe> xDD
<hollman> jajajaja, ahora si dolio el estomago de la risa
<Andphe> :)
<IngForigua> Compartan que yo ando como estresado
<hollman> IngForigua, de que ?
<hollman> en emphaty como bloqueo un usuario ?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<IngForigua> huy don SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> picado
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, buenas
<SergioMeneses> cuenteme
<IngForigua> senekis@ubuntu/member/sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja el pendejo xchat...
<IngForigua> Que risa tan H*
<SergioMeneses> esta aquí en la oficina y leidy lo tiene configurado.... jajaja pero bueno cambie el nick por comando y no funciono :S
<SergioMeneses> solo como q reconoce el ususario de la interface
<SergioMeneses> xD
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: Claro claro
<IngForigua> jejejejejeje
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya superelo
<IngForigua> Claro claro
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cuando es la despedida a hollman ??? no se le va a hacer nada?
<IngForigua> jejejejejeje es que desde hace una semana estube muy estresado y estoy suseptible a cualquier bobada
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: hollman tiene es un berrinche ahi jejejejejeje
<IngForigua> Pero si hay que llevarlo por ahi
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> berrinche
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, seeee...  sería bueno armarle algo al chino :D
<IngForigua> claro
<hollman> jajaja
<hollman> que berrinche
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, esta en el trabajo?
<IngForigua> pere que tengo el gerente a 3 metros
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> siempre me llama la atención como trabaja IngForigua xD
<IngForigua> ya se fue
<IngForigua> y que?
<IngForigua> No crea SergioMeneses ayer acabe de montar una red en una bodegaç
<IngForigua> y pasar datos de un edificio a otro
<IngForigua> 9 puntos ethernet
<IngForigua> y una enlace de 35 mts
<IngForigua> a 10 mts aereo
<IngForigua> Yo trabajo papa
<IngForigua> y me acaban de pagar :D
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> trabajas cuando te pagan xD
<SergioMeneses> esperar a ver cuanto dura el espiritu xD
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<hollman> IngForigua, cableado ?? 
<hollman> :E
<IngForigua> hollman: aja
<IngForigua> Y esta empresa chichi solo me solto 100 lucas pa eso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja
<IngForigua> y antes les hice sobrar 12 lucas
<IngForigua> y saque retasos de utp
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> q recocha
<hollman> IngForigua, y por que no puso wifi ?
<IngForigua> tambien lo puse
<IngForigua> el cable fue de 35 mts pero el edificio esta al frente pasando la calle
<IngForigua> 15 mts por mucho
<hollman> ot http://enrumba.me/ --> buena app
<MagicFab> © 2010 CloudMade - Map data CCBYSA 2010 OpenStreetMap.org contributors :)
<SergioMeneses> hollman, IngForigua Andphe como hago para ejecutar un script periodicamente en el sistema
<SergioMeneses> con el cron?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, aja
<IngForigua> en cron
<hollman> crontab -e
<SergioMeneses> hollman, crontab -e script
<hollman> no
<hollman> crontab -e
<hollman> y ahi edita
<hollman> es un archivo de conf
<SergioMeneses> hollman, oks
<hollman> toca que lea como se escribe
<hollman> el orden ...
<SergioMeneses> hollman, oks
 * SergioMeneses leyendo...
<hollman> http://www.google.com.co/imgres?imgurl=http://sliceoflinux.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/chuleta-crontab1.png&imgrefurl=http://mad-soft.blogspot.com/2010/02/chuleta-de-crontab.html&usg=__u1XdgassJa_O69Rt_qCL6f6naSc=&h=629&w=1195&sz=123&hl=es&start=0&sig2=ODPJAfOyVVqU9Bo_Nl5nyg&zoom=1&tbnid=t2VntpyYIkJvCM:&tbnh=91&tbnw=173&ei=R4HZTKqEHcKenwfTssXFCA&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcrontab%2B-e%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D658%26tbs%3Disch:1&
<hollman> um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=328&oei=R4HZTKqEHcKenwfTssXFCA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=50&ty=39
<hollman> http://sliceoflinux.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/chuleta-crontab1.png
<hollman> acabo de ver en un pc de la empresa la carpeta bacap :-o
<hollman> http://twitpic.com/35d0n3
<SergioMeneses> hollman, :O
<IngForigua> don hollman huuuuuuu ud se asusta potr eso ud viera las joyitas por aca
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, anda con unos reos xD
<IngForigua> les aparece una ventana emergente que dicen que tiene virus e instalan un malware
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hollman voy a borrar todos los archivos .exe de un directorio... 
<SergioMeneses> sería algo como:
<SergioMeneses> sudo rm -R /directorio/*.exe
<SergioMeneses> ?
 * IngForigua no tiene camara pa esas joyitas
<SergioMeneses> ...solucionado
<SergioMeneses> grax
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajajaja
 * IngForigua ha visto bacberi
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ya le digo
<hollman> yo tengo uno parecido que elimina varias
<hollman> SergioMeneses, http://paste.ubuntu.com/528806/
<SergioMeneses> hollman, te remueve esas extensiones
<SergioMeneses> :O
<IngForigua> hollman: no deja la gente ni ver un ppt
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ud como siempre con el spam xD
<hollman> nada, por ahí se mandan mero spam
<hollman> presentaciones basura
<IngForigua> huy ya se porque le cojen fastidio a los sysadmin jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<hollman> IngForigua, eso no es nada, en el servidor de correo tambien les tengo eso restringido :P
<hollman> soy malevolisimo :E
<SergioMeneses> hollman, muy buen aporte grax
<IngForigua> hollman: jajajajajaja ni un mp3
<IngForigua> que aburrido debe ser por alla
<hollman> mano, el trafico de mi red es laboral!!
<IngForigua> yo aca solo borro eso en los backups ups bacup
<IngForigua> bacaps
<hollman>  /name=[^>]*\.(exe|com|avi|wmv|MP3|mp3|flv|mpeg|ppt)"/ REJECT ---> nada de esto para por el email
<hollman> me toca actualizarlo con los de office 2007
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja
<hollman> que son pptx 
<SergioMeneses> ud trabaja solo medio tiempo no?
<IngForigua> no se aca se trabaja sabroso la gente es productiva solo les restringo facebook youtube y twitter
<IngForigua> e instalar el WLM
<IngForigua> y 120 k de banda por persona
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, :D
<IngForigua> yo soy chevere :P
<hollman> yo soy mas malevolo ...
<hollman> y no tanto por eso...
<hollman> circular 051 ;)
<hollman> trabajar para un banco con info tan delicada es de mas cuidado
<hollman> es para gente mala
<IngForigua> A menos de que el jefe me mande a quitar eso
<IngForigua> hollman: a eso si
<SergioMeneses> hollman, es el tirano de su reino
<IngForigua> hollman: cuando ud llego tenian esas restricciones?
<hollman> IngForigua, algunas
<hollman> muy pocas ...
<hollman> por ejemplo la del correo no
<IngForigua> Juaz!!!
<hollman> el internet se lo saltaban cambiando la puerta de enlace
<IngForigua> Y ya?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, :O
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<hollman> si
<hollman> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> hollman, y desde cuando usa pfsense?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, nada, antes tenia squid purito sobre un suse, luego un ubuntu 
<hollman> pfsense llego solo hace como 3 meses
<hollman> o 4 meses
<IngForigua> pfsense es libre?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, a mi me parece muy bueno el pfsense :D
<hollman> IngForigua, si
<SergioMeneses> por hay lo he mirado y ufff super
<IngForigua> A severo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, basado en bsd
<IngForigua> y es duro de configurar?
<hollman> la verdad yo ando muy contento con ese pfsense
<hollman> nada, solo que de cuidado
<hollman> puede no configurarlo bien y no ser seguro ...
<hollman> es muy intuitivo en unas cosas, lamentablemente en otras no
<SergioMeneses> hollman, IngForigua a mi me gusta mucho la interface web q tiene
<hollman> tiene mañas, pero las va aprendiendo ... amenos de que se las enseñen 
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhhhhhç
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hollman, IngForigua me gusta los graficos q saca :D
<SergioMeneses> muy buenos para reportes
<hollman> a mi el que mas me gusta es el traffic graph ...
<hollman> es el mas bobo, jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> hollman, xD
<hollman> el trafico en vivo de cada una de las interfaces de red :P
<hollman> me gusta ponerlo a las 12:30 que se activa el internet a toda la gente
<hollman> se sube lo mas de bonito :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> me imagino :D
<SergioMeneses> me andaba pensando en viajar a Bucara pero q pereza esa carretera :S
<SergioMeneses> ...hay me falto el /
<SergioMeneses> :s
<IngForigua> aahhhhhh mierd* compraron actualizacion del factory
<IngForigua> y hasta ahora me entero
<IngForigua> ya vengo
<IngForigua> paila gpli por ahora
<IngForigua> glpi
<SergioMeneses> hollman, y ya penso en sus 3 pupilos?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jeje
<hollman> SergioMeneses, si
<hollman> ya recibi 3 emails
<hollman> 3 personas x
<hollman> nunca los habia leido
<hollman> apenas
<IngForigua> hollman: quienes son¿?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, el q andaba en la meeting?
<SergioMeneses> al q ud le paso el correo?
<hollman> cesar augusto, johan monsalve y jose bernardo gutierrez
<SergioMeneses> si ese... jose era q se llamaba :P
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<IngForigua> hollman: y si llega un punto y estos se cansan?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, aguantaría una charlita bien jalada de drupal :D
<hollman> IngForigua, pues que apadrinen ellos a otros
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, dele ud con lo mismo
<hollman> que apadrinen cada uno a 3
<hollman> como cadena de favores ;)
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> no importa
<hollman> pay forward P
<SergioMeneses> jaja hollman no se porq IngForigua siempre es con esa mentalidad :S
<hollman> **pay it forward
<SergioMeneses> hollman, q diferencia xD
<hollman> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadena_de_favores#Argumento
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: hay que analizar riesgos a largo plazo
<IngForigua> me voy
<IngForigua> se acabo la jornada
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, éxitos
<SergioMeneses> yo también salgo ya
<hollman> http://www.payitforwardfoundation.org/ ----> :-o
<hollman> severo
<SergioMeneses> a ver si adelanto algo en la casa antes de irme a la u :S
<IngForigua> ~same@ubuntu/member/sergiomeneses ahora si :D
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ¬¬
<SergioMeneses> dele con lo miso
<SergioMeneses> mismo
<IngForigua> jajajajajajajajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cuando quiera se la presento home
<SergioMeneses> :S
<IngForigua> naaaa ya la conozco
<IngForigua> en persona
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks
<hollman> hora de almuerzo
<hollman> bytes
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: a ud no
<SergioMeneses> hollman, bye
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja
<IngForigua> chao
<SergioMeneses> hollman, me conoce preguntele
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos luego
<alexxcom> buen dia
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<jag2kn> buenas SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn: como vamos
<jag2kn> bien bien
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn: aqui riendome un poco del espectador xD
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<jag2kn> jeje
<SergioMeneses> con lo del wii y los jugos xD
<SergioMeneses> videojugos xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente los dejo.... nos hablamos luego... éxitos!!!
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-10
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<Atahualpa> hola a todos
<Atahualpa> no se como interpretas las instrucciones para agregar un ppa https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<kuadrosx> add-apt-respository ppa:banshee-team/ppa
<kuadrosx> Atahualpa: https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<Atahualpa> no entendi
<kuadrosx> Atahualpa: que no entendio
<kuadrosx> para agregar el ppa tienes que ejecutar en una terminal "add-apt-respository ppa:banshee-team/ppa"
<kuadrosx> luego hacer "apt-get update"
<kuadrosx> ...
<kuadrosx> si no eres muy experto, mejor no instales ppa's :P
<Atahualpa> no soy nada experto
<Atahualpa> por eso acudo
<Atahualpa> los ppa son para tener la version actualizada
<Atahualpa> no puedo obviarla
<Atahualpa> la esctrctura q me dio me saca error
<Atahualpa> add-apt-respository ppa:banshee-team/ppa No command 'add-apt-respository' found, did you mean:  Command 'add-apt-repository' from package 'python-software-properties' (main) add-apt-respository: command not found 
<Atahualpa> se fue una "s"
<kuadrosx> sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:banshee-team/ppa
<Atahualpa> kuadrox, explicame esa estructura de donde la sacas
<Atahualpa> la del ejemplo q me paso es differente
<kuadrosx> aaa
<kuadrosx> Atahualpa: del link que pasaste
<kuadrosx> You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:banshee-team/ppa to your system's Software Sources. 
<Atahualpa> :S
<kuadrosx> Usted puede actualizar su sistema con estos paquestes no soportados desde este "untrusted ppa añadiendo
<Atahualpa> si lo acabo de ver
<kuadrosx> ...
<Atahualpa> sin embargo gracias, kuadrox
<kuadrosx> lo raro es que no reconosca el comando
<kuadrosx> ok
<kuadrosx> bye
<Atahualpa> era una s
<Atahualpa> ud escribio reSpository
<kuadrosx> aaa
<kuadrosx> ok :P
<Atahualpa> :D gracias 
<fobia> Disculpen hay algun link de ubuntu en español ?
<JaimeRave> fobia, que tipo de informacion buscas en español??
<JaimeRave> o solo buscas un lugar de donde bajar ubuntu que este en español?
<fobia> exacto solo quieor el ubunto en español ya no quiero mas windows
<kuadrosx> ubuntu*
<fobia> jeje si xD esxribo rapido y se me van las letras
<fobia> ubuntu
<JaimeRave> descargalo desde la pagina oficial, ya trae todos los idiomas
<fobia> mirea q no lo encontre
<JaimeRave> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fobia> me sale totalmente en ingles la pagina
<fobia> aja totalmente en ingles
<fobia> como la paso a español
<fobia> ahhh ! a la hora de instalar escojo el idioma ?
<JaimeRave> exacto
<fobia> joder !!! gracias =D
<JaimeRave> de nada :)
<fobia> es muy dificil instalarlo ?
<fobia> en 2.6 seg me descarga el programa
<fobia> es muy dificil instalarlo ?
<tkw-one> problemas matematicos complejos:   π π / Q K = ??   otro:  2 * ø / π π = ??
<CGL> Gente !!!
<fobia> una pregunta
<fobia> para instalar ubunto y windows
<fobia> toca tener algun codigo ?
<kuadrosx> ubuntu*
<kuadrosx> primero instalas windows y luego ubuntu
<kuadrosx> supongo que windows te pide el código de la licencia :)
<fobia> osea ya tengo windows
<fobia> estoy en este momento en el
<CGL> Alguien me ayuda con un pequeño problemita que tengo con el ubuntu 10.10 ?
<fobia> para ubunto solo selecciono otra particion y ya ?
<CGL> No quiere identificar las "ñ" ni los acentos en los nombres de los archivos :S
<CGL> Jajajajaja *UBUNTU fobia 
<fobia> joda sii ajajaja es que se me pegan las letras xD
<kuadrosx> fobia: debes crear 2 particiones minimo
<kuadrosx> una para ubuntu con ext4 y otra para la swap
<kuadrosx> generalmente se usa el doble de la ram
<kuadrosx> pero si tienes mas de 3G
<fobia> tengo 4
<kuadrosx> ok, creas una de 6, diria yo
<kuadrosx> CGL: es por la codificación
<kuadrosx> deberia ser utf8
<kuadrosx> no se como cambiarla :P
<CGL> :s
<fobia> lol
<fobia> joda
<fobia> yo no se ocmo instalar esa monda
<CGL> fobia, es muy fácul
<CGL> Instala win2
<kuadrosx> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<CGL> y corre el Live CD
<kuadrosx> creo :P
<kuadrosx> CGL: ↑
<fobia> y ya ?
<CGL> Ahí te decimos... :P
<CGL> fobia, 
<fobia> ahh lo pueod instalar
<fobia> mientras habo con ustedes
<fobia> ?
<bef0rd> CGL, es en una memoria USB o algo asi, no?
<CGL> bef0rd, Mmm?
<bef0rd> lo de los nombres de los archivos
<CGL> No, en todos
<CGL> bef0rd, 
<bef0rd> raro
<bef0rd> creo que más bien es algo por el fstab, lo modificaste?
<CGL> Ahora que me doy cuenta, algunos archivos tienen acento y sí le identifica los nombres normalmente :s
<CGL> bef0rd, 
<bef0rd> algunos es que..
<bef0rd> se un poco mas especifico
<bef0rd> son archivos que estan en una particion de windows?
<bef0rd> son archivos en tu home
<dannyLopez> buenas noches, miren que tratando de desinstalar el burg por accidente en el synaptic desintale los kerneles de arranque y ahora no puedo iniciar ubuntu ni en modo seguro, ahora estoy desde el livecd y quiero saber como puedo recuperar los kerneles
<bef0rd> uhm como uno desinstala el kernel por error
<bef0rd> tienes que hacer chroot en tu instalacion y reinstalarlos
<dannyLopez> bef0rd: usuario nob (?)
<dannyLopez> desde donde?
<bef0rd> desde el live cd
<CGL> bef0rd, dame un seg.
<bef0rd> busca como hacer chroot
<bef0rd> y luego instala el kernel
<dannyLopez> bef0rd: no dice que no encuentra el comando bin
<dannyLopez> por fa una forma mas facil
<bef0rd> reinstala
<dannyLopez> y la informacion q tengo?
<bef0rd> si me dice en que le esta fallando el chroot le puedo ayudar
<bef0rd> pues se borra
<bef0rd> a menos que haga una copia
<bef0rd> antes de formatear
<dannyLopez> como hago la copia?
<dannyLopez> bef0rd: por fa deve de hacer una forma mucho mas facil de recuperar unos kerneles borrados estupidamente
<bef0rd> un chroot no es dificil
<kuadrosx> CGL: funciono?
<bef0rd> http://buranen.info/?p=328
<bef0rd> Lee
<CGL> Reinicio y te cuento kuadrosx 
<dannyLopez> http://blog.aseba.com.ar/2010/01/howto-chroot-levantar-tu-linux-desde-un-live-cd/ bef0rd 
<dannyLopez> ups pero mira si ese tambien sirve
<bef0rd> eso es para archlinux.. la parte del chroot deberia funcionar
<bef0rd> pero si hiciste pacman te va a salir comando no encontrado
<bef0rd> lee la que te pase que es para Ubuntu
<dannyLopez> bef0rd: trabajando a ver si funciona
<bef0rd> dale
<dannyLopez> bef0rd: despues de hacer chroot que mas hago?
<bef0rd> apt-get install linux-image
<bef0rd> creo q deberia instalar el ultimo kernel
<dannyLopez> si el que termina en 27 y despues?
<bef0rd> regenero el grub?
<bef0rd> que te salio
<dannyLopez> Configurando linux-image-generic (2.6.32.25.27) ... Configurando linux-generic (2.6.32.25.27) ...
<bef0rd> bueno
<dannyLopez> reboot?
<bef0rd> Te salio algo de actualizando grub no?
<bef0rd> creo q debe agregar las entradas al grub automaticamente.. posiblemente salio mas arriba
<bef0rd> pero bueno
<bef0rd> dale exit
<bef0rd> y desmontas
<bef0rd> y reinicias
<dannyLopez> dice algo como preparando para el reemplazo de linux-generic
<bef0rd> y cruza los dedos
<dannyLopez> bueno regreso en unos instantes
<bef0rd> ok
<dannylopez> bef0rd: adivina :'(
<dannylopez> los kerneles terminados en 22 y 25 aparecen pero el que supuestamente instalo el terminado en 27 por ningun lado esta y otra ves ando desde el livecd
<kuadrosx> vez*
<dannylopez> kuadrosx: me puedes dar la pagina q mucho mas arriba me dio bef0rd?
<kuadrosx> [00:36:47] <bef0rd> http://buranen.info/?p=328
<kuadrosx> [00:36:49] <bef0rd> Lee
<kuadrosx> esta?
<dannylopez> si gracias
<bef0rd> paila no sirvio?
<dannylopez> nada parce
<bef0rd> despues de instalar haga
<bef0rd> sudo update-grub
<bef0rd> bueno sin sudo
<dannylopez> otra ves hago chroot?
<bef0rd> usted hace el chroot como root cierto?
<bef0rd> si claro
<dannylopez> sudo
<dannylopez> como lo hago como root?
<bef0rd> ponga
<bef0rd> sudo -s -H
<bef0rd> y luego si haga el resto
<dannylopez> upgrate-grub: command not found
<dannylopez> bef0rd: 
<bef0rd> update-grub 
<dannylopez>  sale /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<bef0rd> mount -o bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev
<bef0rd> hiciste eso?
<bef0rd> mejor dicho
<bef0rd> q hiciste
<bef0rd> xd
<bef0rd> pega lo q hiciste en un pastie.org
<dannylopez> pero esq no me deja omtar nada de nada
<dannylopez> monyar*
<bef0rd> dale
<bef0rd> desmonta todo
<bef0rd> y haces paso por paso
<bef0rd> y me muestras la salida
<bef0rd> rapido q ya casi me voy a dormir
<dannylopez> como desmonto todo?
<bef0rd> lo mas facil es reiniciar otra vez del live cd
<bef0rd> :P
<bef0rd> umount /ruta/ruta
<dannyLopezNOV> bef0rd: como se que tengo montado?
<bef0rd> mount
<bef0rd> pero si es mas rapido reinicie
<bef0rd> ya vuelvo
<dannyLopezNOV> http://pastie.org/1286353 bef0rd
<bef0rd> ok no tienes nada montado de tu disco aun
<bef0rd> dale fdisk -l
<bef0rd> para q veamos tus particiones
<bef0rd> y pega la salida en pastie
<dannyLopezNOV> http://pastie.org/1286361
<bef0rd> ok /dev/sda6 es tu particion root
<bef0rd> tienes el enlace a mano enviamelo por favor
<dannyLopezNOV> http://buranen.info/?p=328
<dannyLopezNOV> bef0rd: q paso?
<bef0rd> perdon
<bef0rd> xd
<bef0rd> mkdir /media/ubuntu
<bef0rd> yo estoy casi seguro q tu no hacias eso antes de montar o si?
<dannyLopezNOV> no :$
<bef0rd> si no haces eso
<bef0rd> no hacias nada
<bef0rd> porque ahi creas el punto de montaje
<bef0rd> mount /dev/sda6 /media/ubuntu
<bef0rd> ahora eso
<bef0rd> esos comandos no te deberian mostrar naa
<bef0rd> si muestran algo por lo general es error
<dannyLopezNOV> listo y continuo con el resto de comandos del enlace?
<dannyLopezNOV> y cual es mi particion / ?
<dannyLopezNOV> bef0rd: ahora?
<dannyLopezNOV> kuadrosx: tu sabes cual el mi particion /boot y cual es mi /? con estos datos http://pastie.org/1286361
<kuadrosx> /dev/sda6           26982       28724    13988864   83  Linux
<kuadrosx> dannyLopezNOV: te lo esta diciendo bef0rd
<fobia> Alguien !!! por favor necesito ayuda ya tengo el ubunto instalado
<dannyLopezNOV> pero en el enlace que el me dio dice que tengo que omntar en la particion /
<fobia> pero el chat de gwibber no me coje el chat de facebook T_T y tampoco me reconoce el microfono =S aunque lo tengo ya conectado
<fobia> tampoco puedo ver videos de youtube y no me deja instalar el adobe flash player
<dannyLopezNOV> fobia: estas instalando algo desde el synaptic?
<fobia> ya instale el adobe =D
<dannyLopezNOV> flash?
<fobia> ahora porq no me coje el gwibber el chat de facebook ? si coloco todos mis datos bien 
<fobia> sipi ya lo instale
<dannyLopezNOV> las instalaciones deven ser una por una
<fobia> ya esta instalado perfectamente
<fobia> ahora el problema es que el gwibber cuando coloco usuario y contra me sale datos incorrectos pero son correctos =S y pa rematar no me sirve el microfono
<dannyLopezNOV> gwibber nunca lo he usado y el microfono mira si esta intalado en sistema>administracion>administracion de hardware
<dannyLopezNOV> bef0rd: cuando sigo los pasos me da esto root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount /dev/hda3 /media/ubuntu mount: el dispositivo especial /dev/hda3 no existe
<fobia> Administracion de hardware no me sale
<dannyLopezNOV> fobia: perdon es controladores de hardware xD
<fobia> tampoco me sale eso
<dannyLopezNOV> que vercion tienes fobia ?
<fobia> osea mi microfono no se instala son de esos q se conectan en el plug y ya y es un auricular
<fobia> 10.10
<dannyLopezNOV> pero si no te funciona supongo yo que no te lo reconoce la tarjeta de sonido
<fobia> osea si puedo escuchar musica y todo
<fobia> pero de nada me sirve yo lo que mas utilizo es el micro =S y me acabo de dar cuenta de q mi cam esta conectada y tampoco sirve
<dannyLopezNOV> entonces no te puedo ayudar como te puedes dar cuenta soy un novato
<dannyLopezNOV> y deves revisar en la parte superior izquierda las pestañas Sistema>administraciòn>controlador4es de hardware
<dannyLopezNOV> controladores*
<fobia> ok
<dannyLopezNOV> la ves?
<fobia> no no hay
<dannyLopezNOV> al lado del icono de sirefox no esta?
<dannyLopezNOV> firefox*
<fobia> sistema>administracion> pero no esta lo otro
<dannyLopezNOV> uy parce muy raro
<bef0rd> dannyLopezNOV: pedon otra vez..
<bef0rd> xD
<bef0rd> ese no lo hagas
<dannyLopezNOV> NTP
<bef0rd> pero sigue con el resto
<bef0rd> el de /dev/hda3 ignoralo
<bef0rd> en tu caso no es necesario
<dannyLopezNOV> ok entonces cual paso sigo?
<bef0rd> cual quedaste
<bef0rd> el de hda3
<bef0rd> dale al siguiente
<bef0rd> ese ignoralo
<dannyLopezNOV> mount -o bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev
<dannyLopezNOV> listo aca quede
<bef0rd> ok
<bef0rd> salio algo?
<dannyLopezNOV> nada
<bef0rd> ok
<bef0rd> entonces esta bien
<bef0rd> siguiente
<dannyLopezNOV> sudo dhclient eth0
<dannyLopezNOV> pero eso es para la red?
<bef0rd> si ese no
<bef0rd> pega como dice la terminal ahora
<bef0rd> el prompt
<dannyLopezNOV> cual prompt?
<dannyLopezNOV> bef0rd: lo q parece en la terminal o que pego?
<bef0rd> si
<bef0rd> prompt es lo que esta
<bef0rd> antes de donde pones los comandos
<bef0rd> root@blabla #
<dannyLopezNOV> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# 
<bef0rd> uhmm
<bef0rd> no hiciste el chroot
<bef0rd> aun
<dannyLopezNOV> apenas estoy siguiendo los pasos como me estas explicando
<bef0rd> ahhh
<bef0rd> el genio de la pagina no puso el comando de chroot..
<bef0rd> xD
<bef0rd> ponele
<bef0rd> chroot /media/ubuntu
<bef0rd> y pegame el prompt nuevamente
<dannyLopezNOV> root@ubuntu:/# 
<bef0rd> ok
<bef0rd> ahora tecnicamente estas como root
<bef0rd> dentro de tu disco
<bef0rd> ahora si
<bef0rd> apt-get install linux-image
<dannyLopezNOV> E: No se pudieron obtener algunos archivos, ¿quizás deba ejecutar apt-get update o deba intentarlo de nuevo con --fix-missing?
<bef0rd> dale apt-get update a ver que dice..
<bef0rd> sera q no tiense internet dentro del chroot? que tipo de conexion usas?
<dannyLopezNOV> utp
<bef0rd> que dice apt-get update
<bef0rd> si falla entonces hace el  otro comando
<bef0rd> dhclient eth0
<dannyLopezNOV> si por que no me alcanzan las lineas para mandar lo que dice pero igual todos fallan
<dannyLopezNOV> xD
<bef0rd> ok
<bef0rd> falta la red dentro de la vm
<bef0rd> perdon chroot
<bef0rd> ejecuta dhclient eth0
<bef0rd> y luego intenta nuevamente
<bef0rd> apt-get update
<bef0rd> apt-get install linux-image
<dannyLopezNOV> aaa ahora si esta en el update
<bef0rd> ok
<fobia> wine es para leer archivos .exe ?
<bef0rd> ejecutar, si.
<bef0rd> ten encuenta que no todos los ejecuta a la perfeccion
<bef0rd> ademas algunos .exe funcionan es con mono, y no con wine.
<fobia> nada q me funciona el auricular aggggggg =( escucho y escucho en el auricular y en el equipo al mismo tiempo y el micro no funciona
<dannyLopezNOV> bef0rd: ya termino ahora reboot? o toca hacer algo mas?
<bef0rd> hizo update grub?
<bef0rd> vio en la salida algo q dijera eso dannyLopezNOV 
<dannyLopezNOV> eso iba a preguntar xD
<bef0rd> yo creo q si lo hace..
<bef0rd> pero por si acaso revise
<bef0rd> y si no
<bef0rd> update-grub
<bef0rd> no sobra
<bef0rd> fobia: que board tiene?
<bef0rd> algunas veces es necesario agregar parametros al /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf para que el hardware funcione correctamente
<dannyLopezNOV> http://pastie.org/1286498
<fobia> asus M3A
<bef0rd> uhm
<bef0rd> supongamos q funciono dannyLopezNOV 
<bef0rd> xD
<bef0rd> reinicie y vemos
<dannyLopezNOV> jeje
<fobia> y yo ?
<dannyLopezNOV> haora nos leemos
<fobia> =D
<bef0rd> ok
<fobia> mi board es una Asus M3A
<bef0rd> si
<bef0rd> puedes pegar la salida de lspci en www.pastie.org
<fobia> como asi pegar la salida es q soy nuevo
<bef0rd> estas en linux?
<bef0rd> ejecuta en el terminal
<bef0rd> lspci
<bef0rd> y seleccionas
<bef0rd> y copias todo
<bef0rd> y lo pegas en esa pagina q te di
<bef0rd> y luego me muestras la direccion q te da
<fobia> tengo el ubuntu 10.10 =D
<bef0rd> dale
<dannyLopez> bef0rd, parcero Ud es un teso
<bef0rd> de nada
<bef0rd> la vaina es q no estaba tan completa la guia esa
<bef0rd> pero bueno
<bef0rd> xd
<dannyLopez> bueno ahora otra pregunta (y deje la modestia) los kerneles mas actuales terminan en numeros mas grandes verdad?
<bef0rd> si pero en ubuntu no se actualiza de kernel en la misma version
<bef0rd> a menos que use un repositorio de desarrollo, ppa-mainline creo que se llama
<fobia_> joder
<fobia_> se me reinicio
<bef0rd> las actualizaciones de kernel que se baje de ubuntu solo tendran arreglos menores
<fobia_> oye bef como te mando eso al fin T_T esto s eme reinicio
<bef0rd> que pena ya creo q me voy a dormir
<bef0rd> pero paselo maniana mas temprano y le ayudo
<bef0rd> saludos
<fobia_> ayuda please T_T
<fobia_> ou ok
<dannyLopez> es que ahora en el grub tengo 4 inicios de ubuntu y 3 de win2 supongo yo que como ya elimine el memtes hay 2 q sobran verdad
<bef0rd> o pregunte en #ubuntu-es mientras
<dannyLopez> españa esta mas muerta
<bef0rd> pero deben estar levantados ya
<bef0rd> dannyLopez: busca una guia de como editar las entradas del grub2, siempre crea una copia de lo q vayas a editar antes..
<fobia_> se me corrio la papelera hacia la mitad de la barra como la vuelvo a dejar en la esquina ?
<dannyLopez> ami Ud fue el unico q me ayudo de resto en españa nadie dio rastros de vida
<bef0rd> bueno ahora si bye xd
<dannyLopez> Oki
<dannyLopez> hablamos parcero se cuida
<bef0rd> click secundario 
<bef0rd> desblooquear
<bef0rd> y luego click secundario mover
<bef0rd> y arrastrala
<bef0rd> cya
<fobia_> no me funciono pero gracias =D
<dannyLopez> la ultima cosita recuerdame para entrar como root
<dannyLopez> fobia_, no te funciono el arrastre de la papelera?
<fobia_> no
<fobia_> ahora se bloqueo
<fobia_> ahora ni me abre
<fobia_> no me abre la papelera ni dandole 100000 clics
<dannyLopez> estas actualizando algo?
<fobia_> no nada
<fobia_> solo tengo esta ventana abierta
<dannyLopez> apenas instalaste el 10.10 en limpio o hicite una actualizacion?
<dannyLopez> fobia_, 
<dannyLopez> bueno me tiro yo tambien
<lalya> hello
<lalya> any expert herE?ù
<dannyLopez> lalya, this is a spanish chanel
<lalya> oh :(
<lalya> but the other channels are too crowded for the
<lalya> people to help me
<dannyLopez> what is the chanel?
<dannyLopez> lalya, whad do yo need?
<SergioMeneses> buenos días...
<hernandez> Buen dia señores
<hernandez> Señore tengo un problema al tratar de instalar samba 
<hernandez> :S
<hernandez> me dice que el  El paquete libcupsys2 no tiene candidato para su instalación
<hernandez>  El paquete samba-client no tiene candidato para su instalación
<hernandez> que puedo hacer no veo q algo este mal :S
<hernandez> buen dia
<dannylopez> bef0rd: hagame el cruce y me ragala otra ves el linck de recuperacionde grub para ponerlo en un post, esq ando desde otro Pc
<dannylopez> !historial
<kubot> El facto !historial no existe.
<dannylopez> C3s4r: tu tienes abierto desde hace mucho tiempo ti irc verdad?
<bef0rd> dannylopez: <dannyLopezNOV> http://buranen.info/?p=328
<bef0rd> pero acuerdate q esta incompleto
<bef0rd> ya me voy a clase bye
<dannylopez> cuidate si solo falta lo de chroot verdad?
<KaOSoFt> Buenos días.
<IngForigua> KaOSoFt: Días
<KaOSoFt> Muchachos, tengo una inquietud:
<SergioMeneses> KaOSoFt, IngForigua hi
<SergioMeneses> KaOSoFt, si sabemos le respondemos :D
<KaOSoFt> Resulta que tengo un trabajo con un enunciado así:
<KaOSoFt> Las redes inalámbricas comunitarias son un proyecto social para acercar a todo el tipo de usuarios a los computadores y el Internet. Las redes inalámbricas comunitarias por lo tanto deben ser fáciles de acceder por aquellos que no son tan hábiles con los computadores.
<KaOSoFt> Desafortunadamente en este mundo tenemos que escoger un equilibrio entre usabilidad y seguridad y privacidad. En este caso su trabajo es determinar al menos 2 (DOS) problemas de seguridad causados por tomar la prioridad hacia el lado de la usabilidad para usuarios novatos.
<KaOSoFt> Ustedes con Bogotá Mesh y eso, ¿han percatado este problema? La verdad creo que la pregunta como que no aplica.
<KaOSoFt> Hasta los usuarios normales (sin redes comunitarias) tienen problemas de seguridad.
<KaOSoFt> O sea, me parece un trabajo como rebuscado para poner.
<KaOSoFt> :'(
<SergioMeneses> KaOSoFt, yo no trabajo en ese proyecto ...pero IngForigua si
<KaOSoFt> De seguro no tenía nada más sobre qué preguntar, y como pudo mezcló temas, y ya.
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ping!!!
<IngForigua> ya vengo :P
<KaOSoFt> ¡Desertor!
<KaOSoFt> SergioMeneses: Pero así nada más... ¿no te parece que la relación como que no aplica mucho? Pues sí, los usuarios puros nuevos de sectores alejados logicamente tendrán más dificultad al inicio, pero igual usuarios más experimentados sufren también de estafas y eso.
<SergioMeneses> KaOSoFt, dejame miro bien la pregunta...
<dannyLpz> SergioMeneses, mira que seguí los pasos de esta guía buramen.ingo/?p=328 y ahora no puedo ver el arranque de win2, pero los veo todo los archivos desde ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> KaOSoFt, lo primero sería que al ser un proyecto comunitario el acceso es abierto... y se tendría que tener monitoreada la red constantemente para evitar saboteos o mal uso de los recursos ( como el ancho de banda, en el sentido q un usuario experto quiera duplicarse el ancho de banda y cuestiones por el estilo )
<KaOSoFt> SergioMeneses: :*
<KaOSoFt> No lo había visto de esa forma. Ya me hiciste un punto. :P
<SergioMeneses> ... KaOSoFt puede q no este bien contextualizada la pregunta... pero profesor mata estudiante jejeje
<SergioMeneses> q falla :S
<KaOSoFt> Eso.
<KaOSoFt> Es que creo que es algo en la pregunta lo que no me cuadra.
<SergioMeneses> KaOSoFt, eso me pasa a mí también en la U... algunos salen con unos chistes xD
<SergioMeneses> dannyLpz, ya te ayudo...
<dannyLpz> http://buranen.info/?p=328*
<SergioMeneses> KaOSoFt, hay puedes mirar dos tipos de seguridad principalmente... la fisica y la logica
<SergioMeneses> ya hablamos de la logica
<SergioMeneses> pero recuerda la fisica... como la seguridad de los dispositivos de accesos
<SergioMeneses> como acces point... repetidores... etc
<SergioMeneses> eso debe contar con los espacios adecuados y aparte de la seguridad ( hacia robos ) debes mirar la seguridad antes eventos climaticos...
<KaOSoFt> Bueno, pero para la pregunta creo que es principalmente a la parte lógica.
<SergioMeneses> dannyLpz, ahora dime q necesitas?
<dannyLpz> http://buranen.info/?p=328 segui esa guia y ahora no puedo ver el arranque de win2
<SergioMeneses> dannyLpz, pero q querias hacer?
<SergioMeneses> bueno el problema seguro es q moviste el grub
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<dannyLpz> recuperar el grub por que havia dañado los kerneles de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> si eso pense
<SergioMeneses> mira
<SergioMeneses> yo siempre uso esta guia para recuperarlo
<SergioMeneses> http://ubuntusur.org/?p=192
<SergioMeneses> y funciona
<SergioMeneses> dannyLpz, siempre uso la opcion2
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> pero necesitas un livecd de ubuntu... 
<SergioMeneses> lo tenes?=
<dannyLpz> si claro
<dannyLpz> sudo: grub: command not found
<SergioMeneses> dannyLpz, jaja
<SergioMeneses> en la terminal escribe
<SergioMeneses> sudo grub
<SergioMeneses> pero en la terminal del livecd
<dannyLpz> me sale eso
<dannyLpz> aaa ya
<SergioMeneses> dannyLpz, 
<dannyLpz> osea q todo lo tengo q hacer desde el live?
<SergioMeneses> jeje todos esos pasos los haces desde la terminal del live cd
<SergioMeneses> dannyLpz, exacto
<dannyLpz> xD
<SergioMeneses> es obligatorio
<dannyLpz> ya nos vemos entonces
<SergioMeneses> dannyLpz, pero fresco... iras a la fija
<SergioMeneses> creeme :D
<SergioMeneses> así lo recupero siempre
<SergioMeneses> :D
<dannyLpz> pero no hay forma de recuperarlo desde el ubuntu?
<dannyLpz> solo desde el live verdad
<SergioMeneses> dannyLpz, hasta donde yo sé... solo desde el livecd
<dannyLpz> ok gracias
<dannyLpz> SergioMeneses, ya nos veremos entonces
<SergioMeneses> la verdad nunca he visto q se haga desde el sistema ya instalado como tal
<SergioMeneses> dannyLpz, oks
<SergioMeneses> éxitos
<dannyLopez> SergioMeneses, adivina?
<dannyLopez> no había actualizado el grub2 xD xD xD
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, lol
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> actualizaste?
<dannyLopez> si y ya me aparecieron los 7 arranques y no se como quitar 2 de ellos
<dannyLopez> http://pastie.org/1287091
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, pues edita el grub :D
<dannyLopez> SergioMeneses, como?
<SergioMeneses> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<SergioMeneses> ese es el archivo de configuracion del grub
<dannyLopez> SergioMeneses, me aparece esto http://pastie.org/1287100 y por allí dice no editar este archivo y yo hago caso (amenos q me digan como)
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, lo abriste con sudo?
<dannyLopez> si claro
<SergioMeneses> por eso si lo abriste así lo podes editar :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno mira te explico rapidamente q voy saliendo a la u
<SergioMeneses> ve a la linea 63
<SergioMeneses> del paste
<dannyLopez> aja
<SergioMeneses> de hay en adelante cada menuentry es una de las opciones que te muestra el grub
<SergioMeneses> si te das cuenta el nombre es correspondiente :D
<dannyLopez> si
<SergioMeneses> lo unico que debes haces es poner # en el todo el cuerpo del menuentry con eso queda como si solo fuera un comentatio
<SergioMeneses> comentario
<SergioMeneses> y no lo procesa :D
<SergioMeneses> eso si... ten cuidado a q le pones #
<SergioMeneses> porq no lo verás cuando el grub corra
<dannyLopez> jajaja ok muchas gracias, y si me llegara a equivocar donde pongo el # como recupero?
<SergioMeneses> me explico... si le pones #menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" 
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, pues vuelves y entras por ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> y le quitas la #
<SergioMeneses> :D
<dannyLopez> y si accidentalmente se lo pongo en alguno de ubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> lo mismo
<dannyLopez> oki parce entonces q le valla bn en la U
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, oks
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos
<stOrmBlast> #join /dev-co
<stOrmBlast> -.-
<stOrmBlast> lol
<hollman> jaj
<CGL> Gente !!! 
<CGL> Alguien me ayuda con los subs en eñ vñc ? :s
<CGL> *vlc
<IngForigua> (10:49:29) stOrmBlast: #join /dev-co <<<--- jejejeje
<CGL> FAL XD
<stOrmBlast> xD
<CGL> *FAIL <--- FAL XD
<IngForigua> error de operadores :P
<IngForigua> *FAIL <--- FAL XD <<--- ReFail
<CGL> XD
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua estas?
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: see
<stOrmBlast> Ingforigua tengo un problemita con el fingerprint, al ingresarlo me dice que puede estar incompleto por eso no puedo firmar :(
<heberth> holaaa
<heberth> Andphe: IngForigua  tengo una pregunta
<heberth> estoy instalando ubuntu en un hp pavilion
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: para firmar el CoC
<heberth> y el tiene lex
<IngForigua> o la llave openpgp
<heberth> y tiene lector de huella digital..
<heberth> ahy alguna forma de a
<heberth> forma de hacerlo funcionar?
<IngForigua> !!google lector de huellas ubuntu
<heberth> ya busque...
<IngForigua> !google lector de huellas ubuntu
<kubot> Lector de huellas digitales - Guía Ubuntu: <http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Lector_de_huellas_digitales>; Lector de huellas digitales en Ubuntu 8.04/Debian ...: <http://lemmke.wordpress.com/2008/10/14/lector-de-huellas-digitales-en-ubuntu-804debian/>; Flybook, lector de huellas dactilares para Ubuntu - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/1383167/Flybook_-lector-de- (2 more messages)
<stOrmBlast> IngForgua: voy a registrar el fingerprint para despues esperar el mensaje y firmar el CoC
<Andphe> heberth, eso toca es buscarlo con la ref del portatil
<heberth> bueno una pregunta...   se puede por decir al principio de seccion de ubuntu 10.10 que me identifique on la huella?
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: que te da el comando gpg --list-keys
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Andphe> heberth, eso no lo se
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/2979/pantallazocegopecegopec.png
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: copia el de fingerprint
<IngForigua> el numero ese
<IngForigua> sin ese doble espacio en el medio
<IngForigua> en la vaina de LP
<SergioMeneses> carabobo, Andphe, IngForigua, hollman http://bit.ly/c3Nkqn
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua : ya cuando lo pego me sale esto: Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key
<stOrmBlast>     * Did you enter your complete fingerprint correctly? (Help with fingerprints)
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: pero sin ese espacio todo raro
<stOrmBlast> si sin el espacio
<IngForigua> entre el 8 y la E
<IngForigua> pero no pegados
<IngForigua> solo con uno
<IngForigua> es que cuando se copia salen 2 espacios
<stOrmBlast> exacto lo pego solo con un espacio y me salio lo mismo
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: mira que no tenga espacios al comienzo y al final
<IngForigua> y ya la subiste al keyserver?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ud no tiene cuenta en twitter o identi.ca ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si
<hollman> mmm como es ?
<SergioMeneses> en ambos... twitter sergiomeneses en identi.ca same
<hollman> es que todos los links que ud me pega siempre ya los he leido
<hollman> seria buena opcion que los publique por su cuenta microblog ;)
<SergioMeneses> hollman, lol
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jaja acabo de llegar de la u leyendo reader :S
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: no hay espacios ni al inicio ni al final, solo espacios entre las claves, no se como subir al keyserver :$
<hollman> SergioMeneses, eso es lo peor, que yo lo sigo en reader ...
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jajajaja
<IngForigua> !google miembros ubuntu colombia
<kubot> ColombianTeam - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam>; Concilio de Ubuntu Colombia - Ubuntu Team Wiki - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/>; [U-co] Votación Concurso de Actualización del Logo de Ubuntu Colombia: <https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2010-August/022847.html>; Página de Información de Ubuntu-co: (2 more messages)
<stOrmBlast> lo estoy haciendo con el tuto que vos hiciste !
<IngForigua> ahhhhhh
<IngForigua> http://ingforigua.com/imagenes/u7.png
<hollman> ja y lo acabo de ver tambien en buzz :S
<stOrmBlast> el cual use para el SFD y no probe antes por falta de tiempo xD!
<IngForigua> y luego en sincronizar
<stOrmBlast> si esa parte ya la hice :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, twitter -> FB -> Buzz se actualizan al mismo tiempo :S
<hollman> considerando de dejar de SergioMeneses en par redes sociales ...
<SergioMeneses> hollman, =(
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<hollman> efectivamente... Sergio Andrés Meneses Echavéz
<hollman> ‎#ubuntu ganador de los premios Linux Journal 2010 http://bit.ly/c3Nkqn
<hollman> 6 minutes ago via Smart Twitter · Like · Comment · Share
<hollman> no pailas, que mamera
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> ud me tiene hasta en la sopa
<hollman> tras de que lo leo en buzz, twitter, greader facebook tambien en irc ?? :(
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: voy exactamente en la parte de ingresar el fingerprint en el LP
<SergioMeneses> hollman, aaa pero bueno... 
<stOrmBlast> y si no termino hollman me saca de el parche (A)
<hollman> stOrmBlast, así es!!!!
<stOrmBlast> :(  solicito un lapso mayor de tiempo (problemas tecnicos :$)
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: deja y miro una charla que di pa u-ve
<hollman> jejejejeje
<hollman> pilas
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: bien no problem yo seguire intentando sin eso no puedo firmar, no hay wiki, y estoy fuera :(
<stOrmBlast> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua : ya no es necesario "A message has been sent to cegope1985@hotmail.com, encrypted with the key 2048R/E4F8216A. To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside. "
<IngForigua> que era?
<stOrmBlast> no supe recargue la pagina hice lo mismo y me salio el mensaje :P
<stOrmBlast> igual no te me vayas por si acaso :$
<IngForigua> gpg --send-keys --keyserver http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 E4F8216A <<<--- Pa subirlo al server por consola y solo aplica pa stOrmBlast
<IngForigua> por si seguia molestando :P
<IngForigua> pero ya no
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: fresco me encuentra hasta la 1
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f: vacano su mensaje en debian-co
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua,  cual
<s3rg10k0f> ?
<IngForigua> el que dice que 80 % ot
<s3rg10k0f> ha ya
<s3rg10k0f> ha si
<IngForigua> iva a responder
<s3rg10k0f> es verdad
<s3rg10k0f> marik
<IngForigua> pero no me siento en autoridad moral
<s3rg10k0f> me da mamer ala gente
<s3rg10k0f> asi
<IngForigua> iba a decir que no tienen ningun control en la lista que permiten todas las faltas a la netiqueta
<s3rg10k0f> lo mas vacano es qeu cuando a uno le cae el guante se queda :-X y no responden
<IngForigua> top posting
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua, ha no hay si me :-X por que yo soy uno de los moderadores :-P
<IngForigua> crossposting
<IngForigua> html
 * s3rg10k0f no tiene tiempo
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f: claro sap y windows yo te entiendo xDDDDDD
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua, si vio lo del man que va crear una lista totalmente libre
<s3rg10k0f> jeje respondale que ya la hay "latinchat"
<s3rg10k0f> xD
<IngForigua> de veras quien dijo eso?
<IngForigua> en debian xDDDDD
<IngForigua> libre de?
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f: jajajajajaja ya me deben destestar los debianitas pa salir yo con esa jejejeje
<stOrmBlast> IngForigu ya me llego el mensaje desencripte, abri elo vinculo de di continuar, pero al llegar a la parte de firmar el CoC cuando escribo en la consola gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt me dice que el agente gpg no esta disponible y no me deja hacer mas :(
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua**
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua, 
<s3rg10k0f> estoy utilizando ubuntu en 10 pcs de la empresa para hacer unos backups por ssh
<s3rg10k0f> y hay una opcion que me gusto en el gestor de arranque
<s3rg10k0f> del live
<s3rg10k0f> solo paquetes libres
<s3rg10k0f> :-)
<s3rg10k0f> en la de F6
<IngForigua> esa yo la ando usando ahora
<IngForigua> pero me mame gnash
<IngForigua> :P
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, buenas... home salude
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: que error saca
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/2979/pantallazocegopecegopec.png
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, que onda
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, q ondaaaaaaaaaa :P
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, como va la causa¿?
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, hay como todos los dias aguantandome las trolleadas de IngForigua 
<s3rg10k0f> xd
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, lol... na IngForigua no es troll
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, que seria la internet sin forigua (aburrida?)
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, :O
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua, jeje
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, pero ya hay paz entre nosotros
<s3rg10k0f> se acordo la paz con chunchullo en el asado :-P
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, jejeje 
<SergioMeneses> ud fue?
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, claro que si
<s3rg10k0f> si lo hicieron a 2 cuadras de mi casa
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, q bueno :D
<SergioMeneses> aaa veo
<SergioMeneses> ud es vecino de IngForigua ?
<s3rg10k0f> es que forigua y yo vivimos cerca
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: que hay en .gpg de tu home
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, ...vos y IngForigua viven entonces cerca de czam?
<s3rg10k0f> si 
<stOrmBlast> el archivo de el UbuntuCodeofConduct y nada mas
<s3rg10k0f> pues como a 10 min
<s3rg10k0f> y jhosman
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: ls gpg
<s3rg10k0f> tambien
<s3rg10k0f> vive hay no mas
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, aaaa... veo... uds viven en el barrio "las joyitas" xD
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f: jorge calderon vive en san mateo
<s3rg10k0f> jajaj en el trebol se llama
<s3rg10k0f> jaja
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, jajajaj
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: en la terminal ?
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: aja
<IngForigua> haber que hay
<stOrmBlast> ls: no se puede acceder a pgp: No existe el archivo o directorio
<stOrmBlast> ls: no se puede acceder a gpg: No existe el archivo o directorio
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, y que cuando se viene para bogota
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, el año entrante en el primer semestre me paso por allá... a ver si hacemos asadito...
<SergioMeneses> y invitamos a hollman 
<SergioMeneses> por hay para abril... o mayo
<hollman> SergioMeneses, E invitamos a ....
<SergioMeneses> jeje no se... yo les digo con tiempo
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: debe ubicarse primero donde tenga el archivo > UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt y ahi si. 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, asadito :D
<hollman> SergioMeneses, eso, me invitan
<stOrmBlast> esta en descargas
<s3rg10k0f> hollman,  pero en un barrio en el norte para que ustd se quede
<s3rg10k0f> xD
<hollman> esooooooo
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<hollman> almenos central :P
<s3rg10k0f> ¬¬ la unica forma 
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: esta en la carpeta de descargas
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: dele cd Descargas/
<IngForigua> y ahi
<IngForigua> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, hollman jaja un sabado... hollman madruga para q coja el transmilenio :d
<IngForigua> haber que pasa
<s3rg10k0f> Metro Goldwyn Mayer quiebra!!
<s3rg10k0f> que va pasar con tom y jerry
<s3rg10k0f> ?
<hollman> nooooooo
<hollman> otro
<IngForigua> hablando de asado hollman me debe lo del asado
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua bash: cd: descargas/: No existe el archivo o directorio
<hollman> compartiendo noticias viejas
<IngForigua> con mayuscula
<s3rg10k0f> jaja hollman hasta ahora me entere
<IngForigua> la D
<IngForigua> cd Descargas/
<stOrmBlast> cegope@cegope-CQ5513LA:~$ cd Descargas/
<s3rg10k0f> :'(
<IngForigua> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: o donde esta ubicado el UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<hollman> IngForigua, se cuadró en ese asado ...
<IngForigua> y luego
<IngForigua> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<s3rg10k0f> hollman, huy no jodas que no pago
<s3rg10k0f> jajaj
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<IngForigua> hollman: y czam
<IngForigua> tacaños
<IngForigua> jajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, estas culpado de enrriquecimiento ilicito xD
<s3rg10k0f> paguele al pobre de forigua o le devuelve las 4 libras de chunchullo
<s3rg10k0f> que se comio
<IngForigua> ni kof que es dios tacaño
<IngForigua> jajajajja
<s3rg10k0f> yo si sabia que esos del motorola millestone son asi
<s3rg10k0f> xD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, :O
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: El archivo «UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc» ya existe. ¿Sobreescribir? (s/N) 
<SergioMeneses> venga pero hasta arias fonseca fue al asado... por hay lo vi en unas fotos
<IngForigua> eso cuando estamos en tutututu kof no gasta ni media pola
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: borre el que ya existe
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, si claro ese va desde qeu yo valla :-)
<IngForigua> el que termina en asc
<IngForigua> o si reescribalo :P
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, aaaaay
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ...no jodas asi de tacaño es s3rg10k0f 
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f: huy
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: ya esta creado el .asc 
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, ese ha sido de los pocos que yo he apadrinado 
<IngForigua> ja a s3rg10k0f le decimos dios tacaño
<stOrmBlast> ahora como lo pego en el LP?
<s3rg10k0f> ctrl C ctrl V
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, aaa vale ....el chino me cae bien
<s3rg10k0f> si es buena onda 
<SergioMeneses> aunq aveces me sale con unas preguntas de soporte medio raras :S
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: aca https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+sign
<IngForigua> pega el asc
<IngForigua> lo abre y lo pega
<stOrmBlast> No me deja abrirlo o.O
<IngForigua> de -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE----- hasta -----END PGP MESSAGE-----
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, en ese asado fue la tienda mas cara
<s3rg10k0f> juemadre
<IngForigua> abralo en consola
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, y eso?
<s3rg10k0f> yo pense que todo era free
<SergioMeneses> yo vi arta pola
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, eso nunca falta
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: gedit UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, yo creo que solo utilizamos un 10 % de nuestro cerebro por culpa del alcohol
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: desde -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE----- hasta -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, jajaja
<s3rg10k0f> pero vale la pena perder el 90 % :-)
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, depende...
<SergioMeneses> jajaja hollman IngForigua uds recuerdan la foto de julian en el baño de damas?
<SergioMeneses> xD
<s3rg10k0f> claro qeu IngForigua deja de ser menos troll con el alcohol es decir que puede ser medicinal?
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, xD
<hollman> stOrmBlast, como va ese proceso de membresia ?
<IngForigua> cof cof
<stOrmBlast> Hollman en eso ando ya solo me falta la firma CoC :D
<hollman> \m/
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, :D
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses o/ :D
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: aja
<IngForigua> pega esas letras raras ahi xDDD
<s3rg10k0f> stOrmBlast, te admiro es todo un reto realizar todos esos pasos
<stOrmBlast> s3rg10k0f : jajajajajaj si pero hay que hacerlo :P gracias 
<hollman> s3rg10k0f, ser miembro de la mejor comunidad de SL en Colombia es de admirar ;) 
<s3rg10k0f> hollman, claro que si no lo dudo
<hollman> ubuntu-co FTW
<s3rg10k0f> hollman, si viste mi correo en debian colombia
<s3rg10k0f> ?
<hollman> s3rg10k0f, nada, no ando en esa lista
<hollman> es publica, no ?
<s3rg10k0f> si
<hollman> deme el link ;)
<s3rg10k0f> espere
<stOrmBlast> lo logreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :D
<stOrmBlast> Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct: Yes (H)!!!
<stOrmBlast> \o/
<hollman> stOrmBlast, sabe que dice el codigo de conducta ?
<hollman> me imagino ya lo leyó !!
<hollman> ?
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: rocks :D
<hollman> stOrmBlast, digame lo que mas le gusto del codigo de conducta Ubuntu ?
<stOrmBlast> si toco unas partes con traductor esque ya lo habia leido antes :P
 * IngForigua ni sabe que dice el CoC
 * IngForigua se sabe el 1.0.1
<hollman> stOrmBlast, se encuentra en la web en espanish
<IngForigua> no el 1.1
<stOrmBlast> o.O
<hollman> http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta 
<stOrmBlast> habia uno en español -.-
<hollman> stOrmBlast, solo para leer ;)
 * hollman se va a almorzar ...
<stOrmBlast> ahora me falta el wiki :$
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: para abrir el wiki solo doy click al LP y edito esa parte?
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> por ejemplo
<IngForigua> wiki.ubuntu.com/stOrmBlast
<IngForigua> y edita con los datos que pedimos
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua :No tienes permisos para editar esta página.
<IngForigua> se logueo?
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: la 1 pm me voy a clases
<IngForigua> cualquier vaina con hollman :P
<stOrmBlast> :(
<stOrmBlast> oks:D
<IngForigua> o escribe a http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<IngForigua> que yo reviso hay
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: gracias parce  
 * stOrmBlast almorzando :P
<hollman> s3rg10k0f, y el link ?
<hollman> quiero leer el mail de debian-co
<stOrmBlast> Hollman hecho ya tengo launchpad, wiki, y CoC firmado :D
<stOrmBlast> falta presentacion y estoy apto :D
<hollman> stOrmBlast, eso
<stOrmBlast> tambien solicito membresia?
<hollman> y solicitar en el mismo LP
<hollman> aja
<kuadrosx> hollman: que vas a hacer el sabado? :P
<kuadrosx> para que me ayudes con las vueltas para la membersia xD
<stOrmBlast> como asi en el mismo LP :$?
<hollman> kuadrosx, mmm no hay nada planeado
<hollman> super kuadrosx !!!
<kuadrosx> hollman: bien
<kuadrosx> entonces yo le aviso :P
<stOrmBlast> hollman : Your request to join Ubuntu Colombia is awaiting approval.
<stOrmBlast> hecho :D
<hollman> cegope (cegope1985) wants to be a member of Ubuntu Colombia (ubuntu-co),
<hollman> but this is a moderated team, so that membership has to be approved.
<hollman> You can approve, decline or leave it as proposed by following the link
<hollman> below.
<hollman>    https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co/+member/cegope1985
<hollman> esperemos que un admin te apruebe ;)
<hollman> kuadrosx, de una
<stOrmBlast> bien :D
<stOrmBlast> hollman : solo me queda faltando la presentacion ?
<hollman> stOrmBlast, efectivamente
<hollman> dele de una
<hollman> pa que no pierda el impulso ! ;)
<stOrmBlast> exelente ya la estoy haciendo :$
<stOrmBlast> jajajajjaja ya hice lo mas dificil :P
<stOrmBlast> Done !
<stOrmBlast> hollman: ya esta hecho falta que el moderador apruebe el mensaje de presentación al grupo :P
<hollman> stOrmBlast, https://launchpad.net/~cegope1985
<stOrmBlast> ahiiiii que felicidad :D
<hollman> :D
<stOrmBlast> solo me falta la fotico :P
<stOrmBlast> hollman: ya vi que me aprovaste en la lista, eso quiere decir que mi mensaje ya se envio :D?
<SirDerigo> buenas mis amigos ubunteros
<kuadrosx> o/
<SirDerigo> como vamos?
<kuadrosx> bien
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-11
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<IngForigua> hola hiko_hitokiri
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches...
<hiko_hitokiri> que se cuenta
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, como va eso ya mas al suave el trabajo
<hiko_hitokiri> casi de vacaciones
<hiko_hitokiri> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, jajaja IngForigua tiene vacaciones permanentes xD
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, que lo despidieron
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, no... jaja trabaja con el facebook abierto xD
<hiko_hitokiri> aaaaaaaaa
<hiko_hitokiri> pero le pagan por estar en facebook entonces? SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> jajaja eso creo
<kuadrosx> hay gente que le pagan por eso
<kuadrosx> los "community managers"
<kuadrosx> :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, xD
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: viendo tele
<carlosandres> buenas noches señores espero esten bien, para pedirles el fabor de una ayuda con la instalacion o mejor reconfiguracion de phpmyadmin en un ubuntu server 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ping
<hollman> SergioMeneses, 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, tiene el link de la iso del pfsense?... o este me servirá? http://files.chi.pfsense.org/mirror/downloads/pfSense-1.2.3-RELEASE-LiveCD-Installer.iso.gz
<hollman> SergioMeneses, esa es
<hollman> la live
<SergioMeneses> hollman, oks
<SergioMeneses> grax
<hollman> pesa poco
<SergioMeneses> si eso veo
<SergioMeneses> dios q demora instalando el gimp :s
<bef0rd> use photoshop
<bef0rd> en wine.
<SergioMeneses> bef0rd, lol
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ya lo instalo ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, lo descargue
<SergioMeneses> es q tengo q hacer un informe :D
<hollman> SergioMeneses, en virtual
<hollman> necesita minimo 2 interfaces de red
<hollman> osino no lo deja instalar
<SergioMeneses> hollman, espere q ando con 256 de RAM :S
<hollman> SergioMeneses, jej
<hollman> asi ando yo en la oficina ya 
<hollman> que raye
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si pero ando es en el pc de la casa :S
<SergioMeneses> ...necesito laptop nuevo de urgencia :S
<hollman> SergioMeneses, y el que me mostro que dias
<hollman> ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, cual?
<hollman> mmmm
<hollman> no recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> hollman, cual dia??? si hace uff q no nos vemos
<hollman> solo recuerdo que nso pediste referencia de uno
<hollman> SergioMeneses, deja así !
<hollman> jaj
<SergioMeneses> hollman, aaa si ando en planes de compra
<SergioMeneses> pero todavia no tengo todo
<SergioMeneses> :S
<hollman> :-o google earth en los epos de ubuntu ?
<SergioMeneses> buenos días...
<IngForigua> don SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> desde cuando le dieron el cloack?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, uffff
<SergioMeneses> antes del evento del Coc
<IngForigua> ahhhhh pa picarselas no mas xDDD
<IngForigua> y porque no lo hizo antes
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pereza
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: jasjajajajaja
<IngForigua> pero ya tiene por lo menos el @ubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, en serio
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, uffff obvio xD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ese si de una :D
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: conoce algo mas facil que lubuntu?
<IngForigua> Es que el área de salud ocuopacional tiene ubuntu desde 2009 la pelada que tenia eso jamás jodia pero este nuevo empleado no que hp
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mas facil?
<IngForigua> Se ha quejado con los jefes
<SergioMeneses> d q?
<IngForigua> pero menos mal los jefes me apoyan
<SergioMeneses> respecto a q las quejas?
<IngForigua> que le ponga xp
<IngForigua> Que lubuntu no se que
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pero q problemas le han puesto respecto a ubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lubuntu es muy sencillo.... no es tan bonito de entrada como ubuntu
<IngForigua> Nada todo le sirve solo que el man es re simio
<SergioMeneses> aunq es "enchulable"
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pues lubuntu por default viene con el menu como kde
<SergioMeneses> algo similar
<IngForigua> aca en la empresa lo usa el jefe de produccion y jamás me dica algo
<IngForigua> de hecho le gusta
<IngForigua> Pero ese man si noooooo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, xD
<IngForigua> le tengo wine bien teso
<IngForigua> FF con complementos cheveres
<IngForigua> OOo la última version
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no se q decirle
<SergioMeneses> eso si es de resistencia del personal al cambio
<IngForigua> IE 8 metido
<SergioMeneses> paila :(
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IE8 :S
<SergioMeneses> ya estas como Andphe 
<SergioMeneses> :S
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: le falta que ese lubuntu le hable
<IngForigua> pero no le gusta
<IngForigua> le tengo tunderbird bien poderoso
<IngForigua> hasta esta mejor que mi lap
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no men como le dije eso es resistencia al cambio
<Andphe> ?
<SergioMeneses> hay no se puede hacer nada :S
<MagicFab> IngForigua, si quiere descrestarlo actualícele su disco duro por un SSD :)
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, buen día
<MagicFab> Buenos días :)
<IngForigua> MagicFab: Días
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, es q es duro cuando la gente es tan cerrada y no le da oportunidad al cambio...
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, la verdad yo me enfoco en que vean lo que funciona para mí, no tanto en convencer
<IngForigua> MagicFab: jejejejeje es que no se le tengo un lubuntu bien tuneado he capacitado al man pero no se se queja con mis jefes
<IngForigua> el lubuntu le corre rápido
<MagicFab> me dá curiosidad... me pueden compartir el resultdo de esto: 
<MagicFab> sudo hdparm -T /dev/sda
<MagicFab> hdparm: tune hard disk parameters for high performance
<MagicFab>  -T     Perform timings of cache reads for benchmark and comparison purposes. 
<IngForigua> dev/sda:
<IngForigua>  Timing cached reads:   536 MB in  2.00 seconds = 267.59 MB/sec
<MagicFab> no es muy científico o preciso pero sirve
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, 
<SergioMeneses> same@Kerberos:~$ sudo hdparm -T /dev/sda
<SergioMeneses> [sudo] password for same: 
<SergioMeneses> /dev/sda:
<SergioMeneses>  Timing cached reads:   590 MB in  2.01 seconds = 294.10 MB/sec
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: su pc vuela xDDDD
<MagicFab> IngForigua, SergioMeneses qué tipo de discos son (y qué velocidad / RPM) ?
<IngForigua> ide de 160 gb de 7200
<MagicFab> (SATA, IDE, ..)
<MagicFab> Timing cached reads:   1822 MB in  2.00 seconds = 911.10 MB/sec
<IngForigua> MagicFab: :-0
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, jajaja
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: nos doblo MagicFab :P
<MagicFab> la verdad no es el más rápido pero es lo máximo que le pude sacar
<MagicFab> es éste:
<MagicFab> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=56084&vpn=SSDSA2MP040G2K5&manufacture=Intel
<MagicFab> de modo que antes de actualizar RAM (a menos que tengan menos de 2GB), apunten eso en su presupuesto de actualización :D
 * IngForigua mira
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, :O
<IngForigua> yo me voy a comprar un core i7 a fin de mes
<IngForigua> solo pa jugar :P
<MagicFab> otro asunto es comprar más RAM y poner tmp en ella etc. pero eso ya no es específico a SSD
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: jajajajajaja acabe de desaprobar un correo de un man que hacia top posting bravo porque no aprobaban sus mensajes por top-posting
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: solo son 5 seg pa irse al final de un correo
<Andphe> eso, carrera de discos duros
<IngForigua> jajajajajaja
<IngForigua> Andphe: mande el suyo
<IngForigua> yo voy perdiendo
<Andphe> Timing cached reads:   2086 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1043.00 MB/sec
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, seeee.... por eso mande el correo de como escribir a la lista :D
<SergioMeneses> espero q lo lean
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, xD
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: pero la lista de u-co compara con la de colibri o debian colombia es una belleza
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, vos de que parte de Colombia sos¿?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, seeee :D
<SergioMeneses> aunq es bastante camello...
<Andphe> gane <?>
<IngForigua> y se supone que ellos son nuestros maestros
<IngForigua> Andphe: jajajajajaja
<Andphe> :\
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, Cali
<MagicFab> IngForigua, no se burle (top-posting), todos pasamos por ahí :)
<IngForigua> MagicFab: huy si eso si pero me parecio curioso que alguien reclamando por top posting haciendo top posting jejejejeje
<MagicFab> Andphe, está bueno ese disco :) qué es ?
<MagicFab> Yo pasé de un disco de 4200 RPM a SSD... me tomó un par de días dejar de reiniciar / cargar OOo + FF y ponerme a trbajar :D
<Andphe> ATA SAMSUNG HD250HJ
<Andphe> veee que raro la utilidad de discos dice ubicación: Puerto 1 de Adaptador de equipo PATA
<Andphe> pero el disco es SATA
<Andphe> Adaptador de equipo PATA, N10/ICH7 Family SATA IDE Controller
<MagicFab> estoy pensando que en mi laptop hay un adaptador IDE <-> SATA pues hay mejores rating que lo que le he sacado a este disco
<Ivan_> buenos días
<Andphe> MagicFab, me sorprende un poco que me diga que tengo un buen disco
<MagicFab> pero como anda casi 10x más rápido que el 4200 RPM, no estoy buscando mucho más :D
<Andphe> yo pensaba que no era así
<Andphe> porque de vez en cuando se pega por un instante
<Andphe> y se ve la luz del disco a toda
<Ivan_> necesito ayuda con la instalación de Ubuntu 10.10, alguien puede ayudarme?
<MagicFab> Andphe, la verdad si corre varias veces ese comando se dará cuenta que no es tan preciso... depende de muchas cosas... pero dá una idea aproximada.
<Andphe> será el sistema de ficheros
<Andphe> Ivan_, haga su pregunta, si alguien sabe le responde
<MagicFab> Andphe, algunos trucos que aprendí configurando el SSD aplican para discos normales. Mire aquí:
<MagicFab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MagicFab/SSDchecklist
<Andphe> MagicFab, gracias
<Ivan_> Bueno, lo que sucede es que tengo windows 7 y quiero instalar Ubuntu 10.10, descargué el LiveCD y lo introducí todo bien hasta que llegó a la parte de las particiones
<Ivan_> en las que me dejaba elejir las particiones, pero lo tuve que sacar y lo volví a introduci tiempo despues y ahora no reconoce las particiones que tengo
<Ivan_> qué debo hacer para que liks reconozca y poder instlarlo
<Ivan_> gracias
<Ivan_> para que las reconozca, lo siento escribí mal
<Andphe> Ivan_, que quiere decir con que lo tuvo que sacar ?
<Ivan_> tuve que apagar el portátil, entonces tuve que sacar el cd e intentarlo luego
<Andphe> interrumpió la instalación ?
<Andphe> y en que paso iba ?
<Ivan_> sí, me salí cuando me daba las opciones de escoger la partición en la que quería instalar Ubuntu, en ese momento me salían todas las particiones que tengo, pero entonces tuve que salir, entonces le di clik en "salir""
<Andphe> hmm
<Ivan_> luego volví a insertar el cd y ya no me salen las particiones, dice que el disco de 500 gb no esta en uso
<Ivan_> ...
<hollman> Ivan_, seguro no ibas mas adelante ?
<hollman> no alcanzaste a editar o cambiar nada en el paso de las particiones ?
<Ivan_> seguro
<Ivan_> presisamente no seguí
<hollman> (~diego@cpe-0007e9ef77b6.cpe.cableonda.net) ----> cableonada :P
<Ivan_> porque iba a averiguar qué particiones era que se necesitaban
<hollman> Ivan_, muy raro la verda que no te las muestre. osea que antes si y ahora no, yo probaria con otro disco, posiblemente un systemrescue o algo asi
<hollman> Ivan_, o entra con el cd pero en live
<hollman> y ya en el Ubuntu LiveCD entra al gparted
<hollman> y vemos si muestra las particiones
<Ivan_> ya lo probé
<Ivan_> y tampoco
<Ivan_> aparecen
<hollman> Ivan_, entonces se dañaron!
<Ivan_> ya probé otros discos
<Ivan_> estoy descargando el UUE 2.8
<Ivan_> a ver si sí deja
<Ivan_> y el Ubuntu studio
<hollman> Ivan_, y vas a instalar y dejar con dual boot ?
<hollman> win y linux ?
<Ivan_> sí
<Ivan_> porque hasta ahora voy a migrar
<hollman> :-o
<hollman> Ivan_, eso dele todo a Linux y se instala mas bien una maquina virtual con win
<hollman> ;)
<Ivan_> pero es que quiero tenerlo bien instalado, con toda
<Ivan_> entonce spor eso voy a intentarlo con el UUE y el Studio
<hollman> en una maquina virtual se puede con toda 
<hollman> bueno, igual
<hollman> yo probaria desde el LiveCD de ubuntu
<Ivan_> así fue que lo prové
<Ivan_> eso no es acaso que uno lo inicia de prueba?
<hollman> y miraria por el gparted o el disk utility
<hollman> ese te muestra los discos con sus respectivas particiones
<Ivan_> no, la verdad ya lo intenté eso también
<Ivan_> y tampoco
<Ivan_> sabe dónde puedo descargar el Alternative Ubuntu? que es completo?
<hollman> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<Ivan_> gracias :D
<Ivan_> qué otra diferencia tendrá con el LiveCD
<Ivan_> ?
<hollman> que no tiene entorno grafico
<hollman> en su instalacion
<Ivan_> pero lo demás igual verdad?
<hollman> mm
<hollman> sip
<Ivan_> oo que pena si molesto con tanta pregunta pero es que soy nuevo y estoy muy emocionado con Ubuntu
<Ivan_> :)
<hollman> Ivan_, fresh
<hollman> puede preguntar todo lo que requiera ;)
<Ivan_> jaja gracias
<hollman> eso si, posiblemente no tengamos todas tus respuestas :P
<Andphe> pero
<Ivan_> claro
<Andphe> no tiene datos importantes en esas particiones ?
<Ivan_> sí claro
<Ivan_> en una es donde guardo lo personal
<Ivan_> 124 gb de info
<Ivan_> en la otra pues nada windows
<hollman> me ausento ...
<Ivan_> vale gracias
<Andphe> Ivan_, personalmente yo trabajaria sobre recuperar la tabla de particiones primero
<Ivan_> cómo?
<Andphe> yo recuerdo haber usado testdisk alguna vez
<Andphe> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Ivan_> y lo ejecuto en windows vedad?
<Ivan_> o desde la prueba de Live CD
<Ivan_> ?
<Andphe> no
<Andphe> tenes que crear un disco de arranque
<Andphe> que solo tenga ese testdisk
<Ivan_> jmm :(
<Ivan_> cómo hago eso?
<Andphe> ahh mira que dice que viene en algunos live cd
<Andphe> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd
<Andphe> mire a ver si desde el livecd
<Andphe> puede instalar el paquete testdisk
<Andphe> temporalmente
<Ivan_> osea desde el livecd que descargué de Ubuntu?
<Andphe> aja
<Ivan_> mmm y eso se instala igual que en windows o tiene una forma diferente?
<Ivan_> porque he escuchado de unas cosasa que hacer desde la terminal
<Andphe> Ivan_, Aplicaciones > Centro de software de Ubuntu
<Ivan_> aaa bueno, una última pregunta y me pongo a probar todo esto
<Ivan_> en esta página de ubuntu studio
<Ivan_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.10/release/
<Ivan_> dice que si manejo una arquitectura de 64 bits pero hecha por AMD entonces que usar la opcion de arriba
<Ivan_> la de X86
<Ivan_> y en esta documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Determinar_tipo_de_ordenador
<Ivan_> me dice que sí, porque tengo intel core i3
<Ivan_> entences que es mejor la de 64 bits AMD
<Ivan_> sabe cuál es en realidad la mejor?
<Ivan_> muchas
<Ivan_> bueno 
<Ivan_> gracias
<Ivan_> voy a intentar todo esto entonces
<Ivan_> que tengan buen días todos
<di3gopa> SergioMeneses ping
<SergioMeneses> di3gopa: si?
<di3gopa> SergioMeneses todo bien? :), una pregunta, recuerdo que en esa presentación que hiciste hace algo un timpoque nos mostraste tenias una imagen del ciclo de ubuntu que eran como unas plantas, sabes donde la puedo consegir?
<SergioMeneses> di3gopa: no ando en mi casa pero deja y miro
<SergioMeneses> di3gopa: mira http://www.crowler.es/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/ubuntu-10-04.jpg
<di3gopa> sergiomeneses, excelente! gracias
<SergioMeneses> di3gopa: de nada...
<di3gopa> :)
<hollman> SergioMeneses, a ud tambien le hace falta llegarle a la netiqueta
<SergioMeneses> hollman: ?
<SergioMeneses> q paso ahora?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, acostumbrese a eliminar lo que no es importante de un email al que responda
<SergioMeneses> hollman: si se me paso... pero ahorita jajaja 
<SergioMeneses> pero tiene razón
<SergioMeneses> :S
<stOrmBlast> hollman, SergioMeneses : o/
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: saludos
<hollman> hola
 * stOrmBlast bbl
 * IngForigua volvio
<IngForigua> Recogiendo upt basura
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: jajaja
<IngForigua> utp
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: por lo visto le acabo de ir bien ayer
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: ud tiene cel con android?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: claro con android
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: ?¿
<IngForigua> un nokia 1208 con android 2.4
<IngForigua> xDDD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: lol
<SergioMeneses> jaja voy a la fija... hollman busy?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman: q requisitos minimos le pide el android?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman: q es lo minimo q requiere android para instalarse?
<hollman> mmmm, no se :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman: oks :S
<IngForigua> (10:53:17) hollman: mmmm, no se :P <<<---- procesador arm si no estoy mal
<hollman> IngForigua, corre en varios
<Andphe> luis_lopez, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_ext4btrfs
<IngForigua> !google requisitos andorid
<Andphe> de ayer :D
<kubot> ElRinconDelAndroid (ERDAndroid) on Twitter: <https://twitter.com/ERDAndroid>; El Rincón Del Android - El Rincon del Android: <http://www.elrincondelandroid.com/content/>; Requisitos para Android 3.0 Gingerbread | iMovilPhone Noticias y ...: <http://imovilphone.com/noticias-smartphones/requisitos-para-android-3-0-gingerbread/>; Android 3.0 "Gingerbread": Con requisitos mínimos de hardware (2 more messages)
<IngForigua> ups
<Andphe> IngForigua, #android-co
<IngForigua> !google requisitos android
<kubot> Teknologeek.com » Requisitos para usar el S.O. Android: Tener una ...: <http://www.teknologeek.com/2009/05/21/requisitos-para-usar-el-so-android-tener-una-cuenta-de-google-wtf/>; Android 3.0 "Gingerbread": Con requisitos mínimos de hardware | QiiBO: <http://qiibo.com/android-3-0-gingerbread-con-requisitos-minimos-de-hardware/>; Requisitos para Android 3.0 Gingerbread | iMovilPhone Noticias (3 more messages)
<hollman> Andphe, que bueno ...
<hollman> impresionante la diferencia de postgreSQL
<Andphe> seh
<Andphe> pero en definitiva ext4 sigue siendo la opción si de rendimiento se trata
<Andphe> yo pasaria a btrfs solo si quisiera hacer uso de las herramietnas que trae
<luis_lopez> Andphe, hollman: aunque el "duro" sigue siendo al parecer xfs -> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODc0Ng
<Andphe> en uno que yo vi hace como un mes el xfs no lograba vencer al ext4
<SergioMeneses> hollman: jaja he leido 3 veces http://compadre.dk/blog/wp-content/bill.jpg
<SergioMeneses> la misma oficina y posteada por vos xD
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez: saludos!!! buen día :D
<Andphe> ahh este es mas reciente
<Andphe> gracias luis_lopez 
 * Andphe lee
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: hola
<domedagen> Hola! I'll give you 200 SEK (through PayPal)for correcting my essay which is < 1.5 pages. Anyone interested? 
<luis_lopez> Ted Ts'o es un buen tipo... tuve la oportunidad de hablar con el alguna vez...
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: si claro, pude firmar, y hacer mi wiki , gracias ! :D
<IngForigua> domedagen: ?
<IngForigua> spam
<luis_lopez> domedagen:  this is an spanish only  channel, and your post is off-topic
<stOrmBlast> https://launchpad.net/~cegope1985
<stOrmBlast> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/stOrmBlast
<stOrmBlast> :D
<stOrmBlast> me falta ponerle unos objetivos mas pero era para que hollman no me sacara del grupo (A)
<domedagen> luis_lopez: kk. Small channels like these usually dont have a big OT pop
<IngForigua> si era un spammer lo iba a patear jejejeje
<luis_lopez> tenia que se un usuario KDE
<luis_lopez> porque me tocan estos predicamentos...
<luis_lopez> Andphe:  has usado hip-hop?
<stOrmBlast> o.0
<Andphe> luis_lopez, no
<stOrmBlast> una pregunta, para uds cual de estos es mejor: xine o mplayer?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: super la wiki :D
<stOrmBlast> Gracias brother :D
<luis_lopez> stOrmBlast:  para mi es mejor vlc :P
<SergioMeneses> no me gusta como se ve la mia.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> :(
<m4v> onda que xine y mplayer son 2 cosas distintas?
<stOrmBlast> epa como le puso fotico :$?
<IngForigua> pa video vlc
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: la importo de LP
<m4v> xine (algo de audio) mplayer (reproductor de video)
<IngForigua> pa audio cualquiera
<stOrmBlast> oks entonces sera vlc 
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses enseñame como :D :$
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: igual de fua a la mia
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: seee
<SergioMeneses> lastima
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: {{https://launchpadlibrarian.net/57705077/sm.jpg}}
<IngForigua> pero bueee que se puede esparar de moin moin
<SergioMeneses> ese es el codigo
<SergioMeneses> bueno salgo para mi casa..
<SergioMeneses> nos hablamos ahorita :D
<stOrmBlast> yo quiero todo eso . la mia es toda trizte dizke contribuciones 1 :-|
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: puedes basarte en la de nosotros
<SergioMeneses> :D
<IngForigua> iguakl de imunda a la mia https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua
<stOrmBlast> jajajajaj otra como con 70.000 contribuciones xD!
<stOrmBlast> ya vendran las mias (H)!
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: eso dele :D
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: y eso que em faltan meter mas
<stOrmBlast> :-|
<stOrmBlast> te toca abrir https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua2 xD
<IngForigua> jajajajajaja
<IngForigua> ya vengo
<stOrmBlast> hb
<IngForigua> Que seria de mi vida sin el aceite 3 en 1 sin el multimetro y sin ubuntu :P
<stOrmBlast> lol
<stOrmBlast> bueno me ire pa clase :P
<stOrmBlast> nos leemos mas tarde o/
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hollman, http://www.techbloog.com/2010/11/10/no-soy-tu-padre/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+bloog+(techblooG)&utm_content=Twitter
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hollman email en la lista.... respuesta corta :D
<dgretn> alguien me puede ayudar con wine
<dgretn> hola a todos
<dgretn> al iniciarlo mi pc se reinicia
<WaSeidel> Buenas Tardes
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, como vamos
<WaSeidel> pues mas o menos pues me acabo de dar cuenta que ya no formo parte del equipo de soporte de U-co
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, inscribete de nuevo :D
<SergioMeneses> yo lo administro ahora :D
<WaSeidel> si SergioMeneses, ya estoy en ese proceso, sino que tengo un pc medio lento y estoy bajando un .bittorrent entonces estoy andando casi en reversa en internet
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> en la lista de u-co hay email sobre la reunión de soporte :D
<WaSeidel> si, precisamente por ese es que cai en la lista de activos, buscandome
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, jeje oks
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, si puedes responder el correo sería super :d
<SergioMeneses> :D
<WaSeidel> Ok
<WaSeidel> antes de googlear y si es mas rapido alguien sabe algun programa que me cargue los subtitulos de un video que esta al lado de el video con el mismo nombre del video manera automatica?
<WaSeidel> me acabo de llegar el CD de 10.10
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, :D
<WaSeidel> bueno ya regresare
<stOrmBlast> sera ir a trabajar :( , laters 
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-12
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<carabobo> Buenas a todos
<hiko_hitokiri> carabobo, buenas
<SergioMeneses> !time
<kubot> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos ya me retiro... mas tarde q ir a trabajar...  q pasen una buena noche y éxitos!!!
<SergioMeneses> buenos días...
<alexxcom> buen dia todos
<alexxcom> hola ingforigua
<hollman> o/
<alexxcom> hola hollman
<IngForigua> alexxcom: Jao
<alexxcom> tengo una duda
<alexxcom> pues yo estoy inscrito en el grupo de soporte
<IngForigua> alexxcom: digalo que me voy a unilago :D
<alexxcom> y pues me llegan muchos correos con dudas
<alexxcom> y quisiera saber si yo los puedo responder
<alexxcom> bueno no todos , algunos
<IngForigua> alexxcom: claro
<alexxcom> o hay que hacer algo mas para poder dar soporte?
<IngForigua> Solo responder y usar answers de launchpad y shapado
<alexxcom> oks
<alexxcom> bien
<IngForigua> Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<alexxcom> solo era eso
<IngForigua> eso alexxcom rocks :D
<alexxcom> gracias
<IngForigua> alexxcom: recuende que tambien puede preguntar
<alexxcom> oks
<alexxcom> me gustaria mas contestar
<alexxcom> y puede uno añadir links donde esta la respuesta?
<IngForigua> claro
<alexxcom> excelet!
<alexxcom> me gustaria que conversaramos mas un dia de estos
<IngForigua> por ejemplo el bot de aca da muchas respuestas
<IngForigua> !google instalar ubuntu
<kubot> Instalar Ubuntu 10.04 LTS paso a paso « Slice of Linux: <http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/04/29/instalar-ubuntu-10-04-paso-a-paso/>; Cómo instalar Ubuntu: <http://120linux.com/como-instalar-ubuntu-904/>; Instalación estándar - Guía Ubuntu: <http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Instalaci%C3%B3n_est%C3%A1ndar>; Cosas a hacer despues de instalar Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx ...: (2 more messages)
<alexxcom> pero tanto ud como yo estoy de salida
<alexxcom> oks
<alexxcom> gracias
<IngForigua> vale
<IngForigua> exitos
<alexxcom> salu2
<alexxcom> bytez
<ubermensh> Buenos Dias, una pregunta de la cual no encontrado una solucion clara en la web. Para que se utiliza el deposito de claves predeterminadas (anillo) ya que me pide desbloquearlo en ubuntu 10.10 de 64 bits para conectarme a una red inalambrica?
<KeyBoardx86> Hola a todos
<hollman> o/
<arkundelai> buen dia
<arkundelai> alguno me puede ayudar con un tema de Open Street Map?
<hiko_hitokiri> buenos dias a todos
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, buenas
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, hi
<KeyBoardx86> Hola a todos
<hiko_hitokiri> KeyBoardx86, buenas
<KeyBoardx86> pregunta, para poder montar en /mnt/cdrom un device (un CDROM) cual podria ser:  sda, sda1 o sda5  o usualmente el CDROM es sdc
<hiko_hitokiri> iso9660
<KeyBoardx86> monte una maquina virtual y estoy tratando de montar el CDROM
<KeyBoardx86> pero no logro ver en donde esta
<hiko_hitokiri> KeyBoardx86, es ese
<hiko_hitokiri> iso9660
<KeyBoardx86> ???
<KeyBoardx86> ese no lo veo
<KeyBoardx86> esta en /dev?
<hiko_hitokiri> no pera 
<KeyBoardx86> ok
<hiko_hitokiri> con que comando buscaste las unidades?
<KeyBoardx86> no, estoy en /dev y buscando cual seria
<hiko_hitokiri> si le insertaste cd?
<dannyLopez> buenas: que pasa si borro los archivos que estan el /boot ?
<hiko_hitokiri> KeyBoardx86, 
<hiko_hitokiri> si le insertaste un cd
<hiko_hitokiri> mira KeyBoardx86 prova asi 
<hiko_hitokiri> /dev/cdrom
<SergioMeneses> dannyLopez, pues el sistema no arranca jaja... la /boot es el directorio donde se encuentra todos los archivos de arranque incluyendo el grub
<dannyLopez> como veo mi camara?
<hollman> dannyLopez, ?
<dannyLopez> hollman, dime
<hollman> <dannyLopez> como veo mi camara? ----> ?
<dannyLopez> a si como me doy cuenta si mi camara esta funcionando?
<hollman> con cualquier programa que te detecte la cam
<hollman> se me olvida el nombre de gnome
<Dev_Josh> chesse
<hollman> eso
<alexbh> vlc tambien
<hollman> luis_lopez, ping
<dannyLopez> ok gracias
<luis_lopez> hollman:  pong
<dannyLopez> otra cosa como hago para que cada ves q arranque el sistema me monte automaticamente el disco
<dannyLopez> el disco D*
<hollman> luis_lopez, sabe si es posible mandar un paquete/señal a una maquina completamente bloqueada ? para que se reinicie
<luis_lopez> por pxe a veces funciona...
<luis_lopez> pero la maquina debe tener eso...
<hollman> a lo que digo mandar un paquete/señal me refiero a algo asi como lo hace WoL
<luis_lopez> correcto
<luis_lopez> la maquina tiene habilitada wake on lan
<luis_lopez> cierto?
<luis_lopez> espera reviso lo que tengo al respecto ...
<hollman> luis_lopez, no se, es para un amigo+para hollman aprender ...
<hollman> el man tiene una maquina donde solo el tiene acceso y no quiere/puede ir a darle reset a mano ...
<luis_lopez> http://gsd.di.uminho.pt/jpo/software/wakeonlan/mini-howto/wol-mini-howto-3.html
<hollman> luis_lopez, pero se puede mandar envez de un wake un reboot ?
<luis_lopez> hollman:  aparentemente, no.... estoy buscando la especificacion
<kuadrosx> yo siempre crei que eso se hacie por hardware
<kuadrosx> buenas tardes a todos *
<hollman> hola kuadrosx 
<hollman> kuadrosx, mmm se le envia una señal a la bios
<hollman> es independiente del os
<hollman> como dice mefistofeles en dev-co
<kuadrosx> la bios tiene tarjeta de red?
<kuadrosx> :-O
 * kuadrosx no sabe nada de hardware
<dannyLopez> cual programa es mejor para quemar cds el bracero o el k3b?
 * hollman utiliza brasero
<hollman> luis_lopez, no encontré nada :(
<hollman> me doy...
<dannyLopez> hollman, pues voy a dejar los 2 paver cual me convence y despues te aviso xD
 * dannyLopez se va pal circo
<hollman> de los hermanos gasca ??
<hollman> :E
<hollman> jej
<hollman> luis_lopez, apt-cache search ipmitool 
<hollman> [sudo] password for hollman: 
<hollman> ipmitool - utility for IPMI control with kernel driver or LAN interface
<hollman> http://buttersideup.com/docs/howto/IPMI_on_Debian.html
<luis_lopez> hollman:  pero eso es ipmi 
<luis_lopez> hollman:  el servidor es intel?
<hollman> luis_lopez, no
<hollman> pero info de utilidad debe haber ...
<hollman> igual ya me mamé
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx: ping
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: pong
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx:  estuviste alguna vez involucrado con el proyecto ktoon? 
<kuadrosx> si
<kuadrosx> fui desarrollador, por?
<kuadrosx> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ktoon+jorge+cuadrado&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 :PÑ
<luis_lopez> recibi un correo sobre un fork de ktoon, que paso ahi?
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: cual fork?
<luis_lopez> http://www.maefloresta.com/
<kuadrosx> aa curisoso
<kuadrosx> :)
<luis_lopez> hasta donde tenia entendido, el proyecto habia renacido... pero ahora resulta que hay un fork, no entiendo :S
<luis_lopez> y obviamente como buen colombiano chismoso, tenia que contactar mis fuentes :P
<kuadrosx> tocaria preguntarle a xtingray
<kuadrosx> el es el que esta desarrollnadolo ahora
<kuadrosx> hmm ktoon no es un tema muy agradable para mi, pero espero que sirba para algo
<kuadrosx> :P por eso me alegra el fork ;)
<luis_lopez> veo...
<luis_lopez> bueno, habra que esperar y ver...
<luis_lopez> y pasando a otros temas, otro tipico anuncio de fin del mundo de un viernes por la tarde: http://gigaom.com/cloud/red-hats-secret-patent-deal-and-the-fate-of-jboss-developers/
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: y como vas?
<kuadrosx> todo bien?
<kuadrosx> los hijos?
<kuadrosx> ...
<luis_lopez> bueno, acabo de salir de la virosis tipica de otonho
<luis_lopez> pero por lo demas bien
<luis_lopez> los hijos creciendo
<luis_lopez> jodiendo ahora porque quieren solo Mac
<luis_lopez> habrase visto :s
<kuadrosx> jajajaja
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: yo le dije que no se burlara de los maqueros :P
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx:  bueno, me ha tocado tragarme mi orgullo y acompanharlos a la tienda mac... pero solo a vitrinear
<kuadrosx> jej
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx:  sin embargo, confieso que el nuevo mac book air me llama muchisimo la atencion
<kuadrosx> hmm luis_lopez
<kuadrosx> :P
<kuadrosx> ando con ganas de comprarme un chechere para navidad
<kuadrosx> pero no se que comprar
<kuadrosx> un nook? un kindle? un mini10? otra cosa?
<luis_lopez> kindle parece ser una buena adquisicion
<kuadrosx> dicen que los pdfs no se leen tan bien alli
<dannyLopez> el circo estaba malo
 * dannyLopez se va
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-13
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri: hi
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, que hay loco
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri: hay aburrido.... no ando haciendo nada productivo jeje
<SergioMeneses> creo q es culpa del festivo xD
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, jajajaj
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri: en serio...
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<hiko_hitokiri> y como va la cosa por ahi con los proyectos pues
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri: bien bien.... pero también de vez en cuando hace falta un descanso :d
<hiko_hitokiri> pues eso si jajaj
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri: y vos q tal?
<hiko_hitokiri> pues ahi estamos moviendolas para empesar bien el otro año con lo de las olpc
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri: super
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<hiko_hitokiri> y con otro que tenemos desde hace rato
<hiko_hitokiri> ya nos estan copiado lo de enseñar programacion con scratch
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri: lol
<SergioMeneses> y eso quienes?
<hiko_hitokiri> estamos felices que copien lo malo que lo hacen mal jajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> las universidades y el ministerio de educacion
<hiko_hitokiri> lo malo no lo hacen bien. pero bueno
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri: :S
<hiko_hitokiri> si es que nosotros tenemos ya varias escuelas de aqui del pais
<hiko_hitokiri> que estamos metiendo la programacion desde temprano
<hiko_hitokiri> desde 5°grado
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri: super
<SergioMeneses> q gran idea :d
<hiko_hitokiri> ya en 7 8 ya empiesan a ver squeak
<hiko_hitokiri> 7° u 8°
<hiko_hitokiri> y en bachillerato ya estan con programacion con bases de datos
<hiko_hitokiri> php python y asi
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri: huy super
<SergioMeneses> q bueno
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> se adelantan bastante los q estudien sistemas
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, si jajaj
<hiko_hitokiri> }cuando estan ahi no mucho lo toman pero cuando llegan a otros colegios o universidades 
<hiko_hitokiri> se dan cuenta que hasta se duermen 
<SergioMeneses> ajap
<SergioMeneses> si claro
<hiko_hitokiri> y que lo hubieen a probechado mas para salir ahi de campeones 
<SergioMeneses> je
<SergioMeneses> salir campeones
<hiko_hitokiri> hay uno que lo queria contratar un canal de tv por que el chaval hacia sus cosillas en blender
<hiko_hitokiri> pero no podia por que estava en 8° o 9° creo
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri: :O
<SergioMeneses> pero q bien jeje
<hiko_hitokiri> si nos ofrecen beca  las universidades de la capital para los que salen de ahi
<hiko_hitokiri> por que ya llevamos como 4 o 5  años con el proyecto puro SL desde quinder
<hiko_hitokiri> kinder
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri: muy bueno si se pueden hacer convenios
<hiko_hitokiri> se
<novato> buenas me pueden decir cual es el comando desde la terminal pa modificar el grub
<hiko_hitokiri> novato, como modificar el grub?
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comiendo
<novato> oigan cual es el comnado para actualizar el grub
<novato> actualizar no modificar
<novato> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque por defecto de Ubuntu antes de 9.10 (Karmic). Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Grub | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB | ver !grub2 para Ubuntu 9.10 en adelante.
<new_> buenas resulta q modifique el tiempo de grub y no puedo actualizarlo, como hago?
<clair_> buen dia señores
<clair_> como puedo instalar mi camara web 
<clair_> en un servidor ubuntu 
<clair_> buenas
<clair_> buen dia
<clair_> hay algien?
<PalinT> me ayudan
<PalinT> que programa es mejro que limeware
<PalinT> para linux?
<PalinT> mmm
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<bef0rd> hi
<clair_> buenas
<bef0rd> hola
<clair_> hola buenas tardes espero estebn bn 
<clair_> tengo un servidor, y quiero montar un sistema de seguridad caero en el servidor 
<clair_> mi rpboema es q el servidor me detecta la camara con un lsusb
<clair_> pero es una ID 0c45:602e Microdia Bus 001 Device 
<clair_> y parece q no hay driver para ellas?
<bef0rd> parece que si
<clair_> no hay?
<bef0rd> si hay
<bef0rd> busque bien
<bef0rd> gspc
<bef0rd> a
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses o/
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, \o
<stOrmBlast> todo bien ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, si parce... haciendo vueltas pero bien bien :;d
<SergioMeneses> :D
<stOrmBlast> que bien :P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, y vos q tal?
<stOrmBlast> yo bien aqui haciendo tiempo para irme a trabajar, y cuadrando un ensayo con una banda nueva que creo que va a salir :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, :O
<SergioMeneses> super
<stOrmBlast> si :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, éxitos entonces con esos planes... :D
<SergioMeneses> se ven super
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: gracias :P, y ya recibi parte de las instrucciones de hollman :D clases despues de las 8 pm 
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, jejeje super :D
<SergioMeneses> bienvenido al club :D
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: seeeh !, gracias :P ya es hora para empezar a aportar :D
<stOrmBlast> bueno primero a aprender xD
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, eso!!1
<SergioMeneses> todos en mundo empieza por algo :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, a futuro puedes ser tan poderoso como kuadrosx  o Andphe 
<kuadrosx> :-O
<stOrmBlast> :D
<Andphe> q:^\
<stOrmBlast> ellos son re-tezos pa la web :P
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, jajaja q nota de "bichito"
<stOrmBlast> hora del baño 
 * stOrmBlast bbl
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<Manuelbrs> buenas noches
<Manuelbrs> quiero instalar ubuntu en un disco duro y windows en otro disco duro, la pregunta es posible hacer eso y trabajarlos como si fuera en un solo disco duro?
<Manuelbrs> o sea al instalarlos se creará el grub normalmente o toca obligado en una misma particion tenerlos ambos?
<Andphe> Manuelbrs, pueden ser discos separados
<Manuelbrs> no hay problema entonces
<Manuelbrs> ?
<Andphe> en el utlimo paso de la instalacion, antes de empezar a copiar los archivos
<Andphe> hay un boton de opciones avanzafas
<Andphe> avanzadas
<Andphe> en ese dialogo puede especificar el disco en el que quiere instalar el grub
<Andphe> eso en el caso que el disco en el que va a instalar linux no sea el disco con el que inicia el sistema
<Manuelbrs> es que quiero dejar el disco nuevo solo ubuntu
<Manuelbrs> y el disco viejito para windows...
<Manuelbrs> pero es q a ratos si necesito windows entonces por eso es q quiero tenerlos ambos
<Andphe> ok
<Manuelbrs> voy a probar de todas formas y vuelvo si me quedo grande... :D  Gracias
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> suerte
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-14
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comiendo
<PalinT> hola
<hiko_hitokiri> PalinT, llega no estava muerto andava de parranda!!!
<PalinT> jajaja
<PalinT> como estan amigos
<hiko_hitokiri> y ese milagro pense te havia matado la novia o te vendieron en el mercado para hacer adornos jajaja
<PalinT> xD
<PalinT> noca
<PalinT> ses que los estudios papi
<PalinT> tu sabe
<PalinT> slo primero
<PalinT> ya vengo
<tuxcuba> hola a todos
<tuxcuba> me lee alguien?
<bef0rd> nop
 * dannyLopez se va a cargar el Pc
 * dannyLopez regreso
<manuelbrs> buenos dias...
<manuelbrs> tengo problemas con el 10.10, cuando quiero instalar windows y ubuntu en particiones a parte no me funciona el grub....
<manuelbrs> pero solo me pasa con el 10.10 que puede ser y a veces no me aparece la opcion de instalarlo junto a otros sistemas operativos
<dannyLopez> cual instalas primero?
<dannyLopez> manuelbrs, sudo upgrade-grub1
<dannyLopez> manuelbrs, sudo upgrade-grub2 perdon
<manuelbrs> instalo primero el windows
<dannyLopez> si
<manuelbrs> es q con el 10.04 me funciona a la perfeccion esa instalacion pero con el 10.10 he tenido ese problema
<dannyLopez> instala el 04 y actualizalo al 10
<manuelbrs> preciso queria dejarlo como  ultima opcion pero veo q no hay de otra
<IngForigua> !google configurar grub windows
<kubot> Iniciando Windows por defecto en Grub y cambiar el tiempo de ...: <http://tuxpepino.wordpress.com/2007/10/31/iniciando-windows-por-defecto-en-grub-y-cambiar-el-tiempo-de-espera/>; Instalar Grub desde Windows: <http://www.dacostabalboa.com/es/instalar-grub-desde-windows/240>; GRUB - Guía Ubuntu: <http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB>; Instalar Grub desde Windows: (2 more messages)
<IngForigua> !google configurar grub2 windows
<kubot> Como recuperar grub 2 despues de instalar Windows 7 | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/122596>; Recuperar GRUB2 después de instalar Windows: <http://www.dacostabalboa.com/es/recuperar-grub2-despues-de-instalar-windows/6594>; Tips : Recuperar Grub 2 después de instalar Windows 7 | Cmt Blog: <http://cmt.lugcix.org/?p=424>; Configurar Grub 2 para Windows y Ubuntu en el mismo (2 more messages)
<Andphe> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
 * dannyLopez pregunta si alguien juega fets on fire
<JaimeA> Buena tarde.  Respetuosamente quisiera preguntar si se puede usar frostwire en ubuntu netbook?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, \o
<farahduk> buenas tardes
<farahduk> señores necesito de su ayuda
<SergioMeneses> farahduk, saludos... cuenta tu problema q si alguien sabe te responde
<Atahualpa> Hola compis
<Atahualpa> tngo un problema con un portatil
<SergioMeneses> Atahualpa,  saludos... cuenta tu problema q si alguien sabe te responde
<Atahualpa> me sale el famoso error No init fount. Try passing init= bootarg.
<Atahualpa> es un portatil sin unidad de CD...las respuestas q he encontrado me llevan a reparar con Live CD
<SergioMeneses> Atahualpa, intenta con una usb booteable
<Atahualpa> no hay otra opcion? solo  se puede reparar con live cd?
<farahduk> bueno no tengo el pc aqui , pero es en ubuntu 9.10 despues de reiniciar y darle la contraseña solo aparece una consola blanca y ya
<farahduk> que hacer ? 
<alexbh> saludos... alguien me puede ayudar con una duda?
<bef0rd> tal vez
<alexbh> bueno.. .la cosa es uqe tengo la RAM en 50$ de uso pero no estoy utilizando nada
<bef0rd> mira que procesos consumen ram
<bef0rd> firefox es uno de los que mas consume
<bef0rd> usa utilidades como top, smem y el monitor del sistema
<alexbh> en el monitor del sisteme me aparece el mismo monitor del sistema
<alexbh> y el resto me aparecen con "0"y sleeping
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-07
<SergioMeneses> buenas!....
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-08
<danielf> buena noche
<byron1923> hola
<byron1923> ho
<byron1923> ho
<byron1923> ho
<kuadrosx> hollman: ya volvio a gnome? xD
<hollman> kuadrosx, nada
<hollman> sigo en kde :D
<hollman> kuadrosx, ya lo tengo en la oficina y en mi laptop
<kuadrosx> :)
<kuadrosx> hollman: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-473 \o/
<hollman> voy a meterlo de una !
<hollman> por ahora aguanta mucho ... llevo ya casi una semana y ya le estoy cogiendo el tiro. me gusta
<hollman> :-o saludos luis_lopez 
<hollman> tiempo sin verlo por acá ..
<luis_lopez> hollman, ça va toi?
<hollman> :-o je ne compren vou pas
<hollman> listos kuadrosx me voy de reiniciada
<hollman> existe changelog de esta joda ? o donde puedo ver las nuevas features ?
<kuadrosx> :)
<kuadrosx> hollman: en kde.org
<kuadrosx> hollman: aunque no hay nuevas features porque es una version menor
<kuadrosx> pasa de la 4.7.2 a la 4.7.3 lo que quiere decir que es para arreglo de bugs
<hollman> kuadrosx, nej, sigo con el problema
<hollman> se me mandan los windgets para un costado
<hollman> :(
<kuadrosx> http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog4_7_2to4_7_3.php
<kuadrosx> que raro ese error
 * IngForigua unity rocks
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-09
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<DanielF> Buenas
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, q se cuenta
<SergioMeneses> hay esta el IngForigua 
<DanielF> trolligua que mas
<DanielF> si vieron que gano girardot la eleccion del sitio para el aniversario
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, aja...
<DanielF> le toco viajar 3 horas mas same
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, sale 50 mas caro! :S
<DanielF> que va,
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, claro
<SergioMeneses> como q no :S
<SergioMeneses> sume los taxis y eso
<SergioMeneses> xD
<DanielF> 30 mas, y le sale mas barato todo
<DanielF> piense, el taxi en girardot por caro no pasa de 5000
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, jaja
<DanielF> y el plato mas caro en cualquier lado es de 20000
<DanielF> yo se que ud se ahoora la plata en plan arruche con forigua
<DanielF> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, a ver ojo con el log
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, si es indiscreto o.0
<SergioMeneses> hoy parece un trolling-friday
<DanielF> huy que pena les abri la puerta del closet
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, neeeeh 
<IngForigua> que es flood?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: no aprenda mañas del hollman jajaja
<IngForigua> ups
 * IngForigua hides
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, o.0
<hollman> SergioMeneses, uy bien !
<hollman> ponga orden por acá!!
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ya se calmaron!
<SergioMeneses> hollman, como asi q dejo mojar el motorola?
<hollman> venga, entonces cuando nos vemos en girardot ?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, tiraron a mi chica a la piscina y ella me lo tenia :S
<SergioMeneses> hollman, huy feo...
<IngForigua> DanielF: maneje asa migracion con prudencia
<SergioMeneses> pues hollman ahorita miramos bien lo del aniversario
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como asi con prudencia?
<IngForigua> DanielF: no celebre hasta que este todo hecho
<hollman> SergioMeneses, seee, quedo con la pantalla medio manchada ... pero funciona :D
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: porque la gente de M$ mueve sus influencias
<IngForigua> y hacen que la vaina se dañe
<hollman> IngForigua, ???
<hollman> de que habla ?
<IngForigua> hollman: que el nuevo alcalde de girardot va migrar la cuidad a SL
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, fresco... con un buen plan de migración se cura en salud
<IngForigua> tonc DanielF no difunda hasta que tengan progresos
<SergioMeneses> en eso si apoyo a IngForigua 
<hollman> ohhh
<IngForigua> que mas de uno va querer contratos y neeeehhhh
<IngForigua> tonc contraten lso que consideren los mejores
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, que nos contraten a todos!
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: la tirania en uco ya se acabo cc hollman
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> ups
 * IngForigua hides
<hollman> WTF ??? habia tirania ??? que pailas !
<IngForigua> ehhhhh estaba jodiendo no mas :P
<hollman> SergioMeneses, muy bien SergioMeneses !
<hollman> definitivamente aacá ya no se respeta las normas :S
<SergioMeneses> tranquilos chinos!
<SergioMeneses> que ando en reunión... en girardot trollean todo lo que quieran
<IngForigua> relajaos una pola :P
<hollman> * Now talking on #ubuntu-co
<hollman> * Topic for #ubuntu-co is: Bienvenido al canal IRC de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com -----> como que no leen
 * IngForigua hides
* SergioMeneses changed the topic of #ubuntu-co to: Bienvenido al canal IRC de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<MAODJ> hola
<MAODJ> pfss
<IngForigua> MAODJ: votela pana
<MAODJ> njaja esto me da pena
<MAODJ> es una tonteria
<MAODJ> es q soy nuevo con ubu y la transicion me ha traido algunos problemas y dudas
<MAODJ> aunq ya las supere casi todas
<MAODJ> pero no he podido dar con un cliente de msj inst y con un skype con webcam
<IngForigua> juaz
<IngForigua> pidgin em sirve a medias eso
<IngForigua> y emesene a media tambien
<IngForigua> no hay uno perfecto
<IngForigua> jejeje
<MAODJ> guenas
<MAODJ> de nuevo
<IngForigua> quiubo
<MAODJ> no se me salio o me sacaron
<MAODJ> si es como grave la pregunta pero ya me canse de buscar
<MAODJ> y es q lo he hecho ya demasiado tiempo y no doy con el chiste
<IngForigua> hmmmm
<IngForigua> tampoco encuentro buen cliente con soporte a webcam
<IngForigua> aunque las quedadas de google corren al peluche
<MAODJ> y skype existe alguna version para ubu q no sea beta
<MAODJ> porq esa no trae para webcam
<IngForigua> MAODJ: en realidad creo que el soporte en linux lo van a abandonar
<IngForigua> skipe lo compro microsoft
<MAODJ> ah si lo sabia mm q mal
<MAODJ> bueno otra cosa no he podido configurar el cubo sin q tener q quitar unity
<MAODJ> en esta version
<MAODJ> la 11.10
<IngForigua> MAODJ: jajajaja me pregunta als que no se xD
<IngForigua> !google unity 3d
<SergioMeneses> MAODJ, le quito unity solo por el cubo?
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<MAODJ> obvio si 
<MAODJ> no es ahora q se me dio por saberlo
<SergioMeneses> MAODJ, yo tengo unity + compiz + cubito
<MAODJ> yo alcanzo los dos primeros
<MAODJ> pero creo q lo dejare asi
<MAODJ> por ahora
<SergioMeneses> MAODJ, lo configuro bien en el compiz?
<SergioMeneses> MAODJ, a mi me molestaba porque no tenia las caras configuradas
<MAODJ> cual es el de las caras?
<SergioMeneses> MAODJ, pues el cubo... la configuracion del cubo
<SergioMeneses> MAODJ, tienes instalado compiz-seetings?
<MAODJ> si activo el cubo me genera conflictos con otros plugins
<SergioMeneses> MAODJ, desactiva los otros... hay te da la opcion
<SergioMeneses> MAODJ, selecciona cubo de escritorio y girar cubo
<SergioMeneses> desactiva los que te presenten conflictos
<MAODJ> me tocaria quitar el unity y me deja sin escrito y sin barra
<MAODJ> el plugin de unity
<SergioMeneses> MAODJ, no... usa unity
<SergioMeneses> yo lo tengo asi
<MAODJ> ok
<SergioMeneses> bueno MAODJ yo lo dejo por ahora!... ando q me caigo del sueño!!!
<MAODJ> voy a ensayarlo asi
<SergioMeneses> MAODJ, mañana le ayudo con eso
<MAODJ> yo toy igual
<SergioMeneses> pero mas temprano
<MAODJ> gracias por la ayuda
<MAODJ> eso
<MAODJ> se cuidan los dejo
<MAODJ> chaus
<shadow_dragon> buenas tardes
<shadow_dragon> hay alguien que sepa del funcionamiento de ubunbtu 10.4 lts
<shadow_dragon> buenas tardes quien ha actulizado el firefox recientemente que tenga ubuntu 10.4 lts
<IngForigua> ups se van
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-10
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<k-milogars> buenas
<k-milogars> viva el paro
<k-milogars> estudiantil
<SergioMeneses> mira un k-milogars 
<SergioMeneses> tiempo sin verlo hermano
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, Andphe senekis_ \o
<k-milogars> aja
<k-milogars> gente que tal es el ubiquiti pico station 2hp
<IngForigua> k-milogars: no se aburre de estar todo el dia en la casa jajajajaj comiendo y bebiendo xDDDDDDDDd
<k-milogars> no
<k-milogars> mañana a bogota
<k-milogars> a la marcha :)
<IngForigua> el pico estation es el que tiene una omni ya incluida creo
<IngForigua> pero nah depende de lo que necesite
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, el k-milogars se la pasa en el sofa hibernando
<k-milogars> jajajajjaja
<sergiokof> que hacen contando chistes?
<SergioMeneses> shhh que entro senekis_ 
<SergioMeneses> mmm... traicionado por el tab
<sergiokof> oe
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, como vamos?
<IngForigua> jejejee
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hasta daniel empezo con lo de wendy por Gplus :S
<sergiokof> pues hay
<sergiokof> pasandola
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, sube a Girardot?
<sergiokof> cuando es
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, mmm... toca preguntarle a IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> eso se van en caravana ;)
<sergiokof> ami me queda a 30 min
<sergiokof> de mi cas
<sergiokof> a
<sergiokof> :-P
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, julian bohorquez es el que dicta el curso de solufrink
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AAXcFTQAL1w
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br-releases
<IngForigua> ese es el que apunta
<IngForigua> co.archive,ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, en Colombia no tenemos ninguno direccionando?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: toca mirar la forma de escalarlo
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: puterjhbfre
<IngForigua> https://launchpad.net/~carlos-fisica
<IngForigua> seguimos en las mismas
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: segun veo
<IngForigua> ese servidor
<IngForigua> solo es de isos
<IngForigua> trin ese es el lio
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, y si montamos uno?
<SergioMeneses> uno propio
<IngForigua>                Type:               CD Image             
<IngForigua> ja
<IngForigua> lo dice tan deportivamente
<SergioMeneses> huuuuuuuuy como me baja el karma!.... 
<SergioMeneses> hp
<IngForigua> jojojo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, se puede!... no digo que sea facil
<IngForigua> el lio es ese
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pues estamos en la misma... direccionamos a Inglaterra jaja valiente solucion la que tenemos
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> pero si debemos hacer algo
<IngForigua> ud es el que sabe de vainas en canonical
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ash hay cosas que son jartas... pero hay que meterle la mano a eso.. como se tramito el anterior servidor?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, uds no montaron ese?
<SergioMeneses> el de unal?¿
<IngForigua> na
<IngForigua> la monto xavier
<IngForigua> viejo miembro de uco
<IngForigua> pana
<IngForigua> esas vainas las sabe xavier y alarcon
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, huy voy a sonar como a mi profesora de ing. de software, pero falto documentar xD
<IngForigua> Todo esto que le digo es pura averiguacion mia
<IngForigua> pero ni idea
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: hay que unirse a la lista de ubuntu brasil
<IngForigua> o buscar el grupo en parana
<IngForigua> y comentar eso
<IngForigua> con severo ancho de banda y solo cd image
<IngForigua> o mirar si hay un team de mirror
<IngForigua> vaina
<IngForigua> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br-archive
<IngForigua> ese miror de brasil esta al dia :-/
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, fresco le preguntamos a Duda ;)
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, deje contacto a Duda para eso!... aunque es demorado.... ese loco se la pasa perdido
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pero no se puede arreglar el de la Nacional?
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
 * SergioMeneses nunca ha visto ese server
<IngForigua> el sever de la nacional esta bien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IngForigua> el lio no esta en colo,bia
<IngForigua> +:S
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks... entonces figuro hablar con Duda
<SergioMeneses> desde mañana me pongo en eso ;)
<IngForigua> en brasil esta bien
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, senekis_ Andphe kuadrosx miren; http://novatillasku.com/2011/11/09/ubuntu-unity-5-0-mock-up/
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si aparentemente....
<Andphe> ya lo habia visto
<IngForigua> bueno SergioMeneses y creo que si usan el de la nacho si se totearia
<IngForigua> apenas es de 10 mb
 * IngForigua se pregunta que pasaria al dia siguiente de 12.04 uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, es el fin del mundo en el 2012 no?
<IngForigua> creo que la solucion es peor que el mismo problema
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, kuadrosx ↑↑↑
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: unity2d :D
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud tiene direccionando los indices al server de la unal?
<IngForigua> nou
<IngForigua> al principal
 * kuadrosx tiene los de alemania :D
<IngForigua> hay que montar el sever con 1 gb min de subida
<sergiokof> los de la nacional trabajan a 4 k
<IngForigua> tocaria mirar los andes
<sergiokof> :-S
<IngForigua> sergiokof: ...
<IngForigua> ud se refiere a cual
<IngForigua> a co.archive.ubuntu.co
<sergiokof> los que vienen por default
<IngForigua> eeso apuntan a brasil
<sergiokof> haha hahahah
<IngForigua> estan al dia https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br-archive
<sergiokof> yo deci ala nacional de brasil
<IngForigua> y son de 10 gb
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> el lio es jum
<IngForigua> quiza esos 10 gb son falsos
<IngForigua> lo mejor es contactar los admins
<IngForigua> de ese server
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, jajaaj
<IngForigua> debe haber grupo en parana
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: averigue eso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks oks... toca la de diplomatico
<IngForigua> ud que es el ducho internacional
<sergiokof> y qeu hay para hacer yo les ayudo en lo que pueda :-) desde que no sea tututu por que ya no es para mi
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, es anti-tututu?
<SergioMeneses> pero si hasta Andphe apoya el tututu
<sergiokof> jajja
<sergiokof> muchachos el #tututu es malo atrofia su vida g33k 
<sergiokof> ubuntero regenerate del #tututu
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, bueno hermano que les decimos a los de brazil?
<IngForigua> pille
<IngForigua> que el dominios
 * SergioMeneses haciendo el borrador
<sergiokof> entra al parche yo me regenere y ustdes?
<sergiokof> :-)
<IngForigua> co.archive.ubuntu.com
<IngForigua> apunta a su servidor
<IngForigua> y es usado por todo colombia
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhhhhh
<IngForigua> sergio corra esto en su terminañ
<IngForigua> traceroute co.archive.ubuntu.com
<IngForigua> y loe pega en un pastebin
<IngForigua> a ver si en cucuta pega lo mismo
<sergiokof> sergiokof@sergiokof:~$ traceroute co.archive.ubuntu.com
<sergiokof> traceroute to co.archive.ubuntu.com (200.236.31.4), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<sergiokof>  1  DD-WRT (192.168.1.1)  0.840 ms  1.565 ms  1.816 ms
<sergiokof>  2  192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)  5.058 ms  8.286 ms  13.033 ms
<sergiokof>  3  * * *
<sergiokof>  4  10.6.2.97 (10.6.2.97)  17.417 ms  18.413 ms  19.764 ms
<sergiokof>  5  Corporativos2441-5.etb.net.co (201.244.1.5)  22.669 ms  23.569 ms Corporativos2441-150.etb.net.co (201.244.1.150)  27.543 ms
<sergiokof>  6  63.245.4.17 (63.245.4.17)  85.837 ms  82.175 ms  69.742 ms
<sergiokof>  7  xe-1-0-3.usa.nmi-teracore01.columbus-networks.com (63.245.5.108)  69.045 ms  80.260 ms  80.474 ms
<sergiokof>  8  nota.he.net (198.32.124.176)  98.591 ms  98.835 ms  99.608 ms
<sergiokof>  9  * * *
<SergioMeneses> pongase la mano en la razon!... ud cree que va a ser diferente?
<sergiokof> 10  t9-1.gw1.mia.terremark.net (66.165.161.94)  72.338 ms  64.071 ms  62.148 ms
<sergiokof> 11  66.165.175.26 (66.165.175.26)  55.298 ms  56.938 ms  56.393 ms
<sergiokof> 12  ae4-540-r0-sp.bkb.rnp.br (200.143.254.233)  163.373 ms  164.189 ms  163.393 ms
<sergiokof> 13  xe-2-1-1-3000-r0-pr.bkb.rnp.br (200.143.252.62)  170.848 ms  172.180 ms  168.900 ms
<sergiokof> 14  as10881.pr.ptt.br (200.219.140.3)  172.487 ms  170.401 ms  170.620 ms
<sergiokof> 15  c3sl-ge-1-5-r2.pop-pr.rnp.br (200.19.74.158)  170.755 ms  170.815 ms  172.126 ms
<sergiokof> 16  ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br (200.236.31.4)  172.667 ms  171.576 ms  170.647 ms
<sergiokof> xD
 * sergiokof xD
<IngForigua> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<IngForigua> en un paste bin
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, deje el spam
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja fresco
<IngForigua> el de venezuela tambien pega a ese server
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol.... eso no es normal!
<SergioMeneses> porque todos apuntan precisamente a ese?
<SergioMeneses> aqui hay algo q no me gusta
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: urugay tambien
<IngForigua> aunque
<IngForigua> quiza por mi ubicacion geografica
<IngForigua> me lleva a brasilñ
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, el ve.archive.ubuntu.co y uy.archive.ubuntu.co
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: que le vota a ud
<IngForigua> apure pana que me voy
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, calmado que es temprano!
<IngForigua> que el vota su traceroute co.archive.ubuntu.com
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mi traceroute de -co manda a br
<SergioMeneses> y el de -ve tambien
 * SergioMeneses probando con -uy
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, en #ubuntu-ve no estan los admins
<SergioMeneses> ni en #ubuntu-uy
<SergioMeneses> ya mire
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lo mismo! todos direccionan a alla
 * sergiokof o.O
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: debe ser por nuestra ubicacion geografica
<IngForigua> toca hablar con gente de venezuela
<IngForigua> de argentina u uruguay
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mañana me pongo en eso
<IngForigua> si en efecto todos apuntal alla
<SergioMeneses> Pablo rubianes es el encargado de uy
<IngForigua> ese servidor esta totiado
<SergioMeneses> y con efrain por -ve
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, \o
<MagicFab> o/
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: voy a hacer en traceroute a china a ver
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, yo primero armo un borrador y se lo muestro...
<SergioMeneses> ademas Duda lee español por eso no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> xD
<IngForigua> MagicFab: Dias :D
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, tiene que venir al aniversario del team!
<MagicFab> :D cuenten
<IngForigua> ese si no se va a brasil jajajaja
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: xDDD
<IngForigua> ese trace route a china
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, intente a uk
<SergioMeneses> y a it
<SergioMeneses> si no pasan por br entonces hay problemas
<IngForigua> jaja
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: pues yo creo que a ese server le estan dando mucho mate y ya
<IngForigua> ese es el lio
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: mueva sus fichas vemosd mañana
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks
<SergioMeneses> q descanse
<SergioMeneses> mañana empezamos a mirar con detenimiento
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, y como va todo hermano?
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, acá organizando un nuevo grupo de activismo para soft libre
<MagicFab> estoy poniendo en linea varios recursos... empezando por ScuttleSemantic (equivalente libre de Delicious)
<MagicFab> y Tiny Tiny RSS
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, interesante!... pero solo local? o todos pueden participar?
<MagicFab> para poder recoger los links y noticias locales que afectan aqui localmente (Quebec) en todo lo relacionado a lo libre (formatos, open data gov, cultura, contenido, etc.)
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, aaa veo... excelente
<MagicFab> local - escogí la estructura LibrePlanet de la FSF
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, pero no integran nacionalmente a montreal, alberta, toronto, etc?
<MagicFab> de pronto uds. se animan a poner un grupo así en Col: http://libreplanet.org/wiki/Form:Group
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, la idea es interesante!...
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, no, yo etsoy copiando la misma estructura de lo que hice con Ubuntu QC :)
<MagicFab> o sea: provincial, e invitando otras ciudades que participen y otras provincias que copien
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, que bueno!... sobre todo para mantener el contacto y la difusión de contenidos
<MagicFab> la verdad hay mucho que hacer en soft libre y ya hice lo que podía en la comunidad de UBuntu aquí - y hay mucha gente aquí trabajando en algo libre pero sin nada que ver con Ubuntu (en varios temas)
<MagicFab> sí, esa parte me pareció la mas difícil al menos aquí
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, en quebec se usa mucho el software libre?
<MagicFab> tiny tiny RSS es un equivalente a Google Reader
<MagicFab> y es impresionante, en 1h diaria a veces puede escoger/clasificar ~1500 noticias
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, no tanto, mucho lobby de gobierno
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<MagicFab> digo, en el gobierno, por parte de empresas privativas
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, aqui a DanielCaicedo le aceptaron el proyecto para migrar la alcaldia de girardot a GNU/Linux
<MagicFab> y muy dificil trabajar en eso tiempo completo - a menos que seas sysadmin, eso sí hay BASTANTE DEMANDA :)
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, huy ultimamente como sysadmin me he pegado unos descaches :S
<MagicFab> Wow excelente. Cada proyecto es un ejemplo que hay que explotar/documentar
<SergioMeneses> esta semana perdi dos dias molestando con un dd de estado solido...
<MagicFab> jajaj como cuales :)
<SergioMeneses> y ahora ando con un problema super extraño... al montar un raid
<SergioMeneses> aunque se monta a los 15 segundos sale un mensaje todo macabro
<SergioMeneses> y la verdad no me gusta que digan que se hacen las cosas a medias
<SergioMeneses> asi que me pondre cuando tenga tiempo a trabajar en eso.. al parcer es algo de un controlador de disco
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, mira por ejemplo este test (50 feeds): http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/2471/selection060.png
<MagicFab> A medida que voy leyendo puedo marcar favoritos y van saliendo en este feed publico:
<MagicFab> https://secure.fabianrodriguez.com/tt/backend.php?op=rss&id=-2&view-mode=all_articles&key=38fe9598a9f08c0efdf83f89cc084d867ae03c75
<MagicFab> y de ahi los puedo re-publicar en otros sitios/planet etc.
<MagicFab> uf RAID... nunca es fácil cualquier gallo con eso :)
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, super!
<SergioMeneses> jajaja si... neee me toco tumbar el mirror que tenia y todo
<SergioMeneses> :S
<MagicFab> bueno , así se aprendre
<MagicFab> aprende*
<SergioMeneses> bueno... pero ya todo esta solucionado, esta semana espero porner las maquinas virtuales a correr y la otra semana el sistema erp
<SergioMeneses> asi acabo el contrato
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, y cuando lo vemos de nuevo por Colombia?
<MagicFab> creo que en Diciembre. Mi padre pasando exámenes por cáncer y demás, lo están operando próximamente.
<Guest5046> hola 
<MagicFab> Guest5046, o/
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, huy hermano! :S mucha fuerza con eso!!!
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, bueno que vaina que le diga asi como de sopleton... pero alcanza a subir al aniversario del team?
<MagicFab> El 10, no :|
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, fresco ;)  hay miramos luego que hacer!... venga en que ciudad vive? (o se hospeda en Colombia)
<MagicFab> Cali o Bucaramanga. Pero si voy a Colombia les caigo donde sea :)
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, si aguanta armar algo... solo es que me confirme que dias viene y miramos que hacemos ;)
<SergioMeneses> en una ciudad accesible para todos... porque yo no vivo en Bogota
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno hay vamos mirando, yo me retiro ya que me dio la de sueño. que descansen :)
<MagicFab> o/
 * IngForigua unity rocks
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: http://www.datamation.com/open-source/gnome-vs.-kde-vs.-unity-performing-seven-basic-tasks-1.html
<kuadrosx> xD
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: solo es por joder a trollman
<IngForigua> xD
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-11
 * IngForigua unity rocks
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<IngForigua> que mas mi perro
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ash mirando lo del server
<SergioMeneses> y cosas del team
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, kuadrosx MagicFab \o
<kuadrosx> mero rolo el IngForigua
<kuadrosx> :X
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, +1
<IngForigua> quiubo kuadrosx
<IngForigua> jaja
<SergioMeneses> esos rolos como dan de miedo
<IngForigua> sisas
<kuadrosx> rolo clase media
 * kuadrosx runs
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, en modo trolling xD
<IngForigua> XDDD
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: has oido que los rolos hablan por estratos?
<IngForigua> sisas ñanga
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, si....
<SergioMeneses> esa gente de clima frio es asi!
<IngForigua> el clima frio enloquece
<IngForigua> jamas me he acostumbrado a este clima
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud es rolo de siempre?
<IngForigua> vivi unos años en cali
<kuadrosx> el IngForigua vivio en cali :-O
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> de los 2 a las 5 años
<IngForigua> algo asi
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: chevere los chamos
<IngForigua> suerte
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, aja
<SergioMeneses> mmm... oks
<soporte> Hola 
<Samuel> tengo un problema con spore
<Samuel> ¿alguien ha instalado spore en ubuntu?
<Samuel> con playonlinux
<sergiokof> ping Andphe 
<Andphe> dele que no viene carro
<sergiokof> ping IngForigua 
 * IngForigua unity rocks
<IngForigua> sergiokof: quiubo pana
<IngForigua> como va
<sergiokof> IngForigua, ole malp.... me las va pagar
<sergiokof> pere mi venganza
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<IngForigua> con cariño
<IngForigua> <3
<sergiokof> ¬¬
<Andphe> o_O
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> http://www.cuantocabron.com/no/en-el-super-2
<Andphe> woot
<Andphe> quejueso ?
<IngForigua> Andphe: le dedique esa a sergiokof
<Andphe> hehehe
 * IngForigua mother of god
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: motherofgod 8-|
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-12
 * IngForigua se va silenciosamente sin irrumpir en este silecio
<IngForigua> XDDD
 * Andphe creando pbuilder para oneiric
<oscar88leonardo> nass
<Andphe> ole
<soporte> Hola
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-13
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: tonc
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, 
<SergioMeneses> como vamos
<IngForigua> bien pana y ud
<IngForigua> ole sergio
<IngForigua> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bogota-Mesh/195598763853629
<IngForigua> ayude a difundir
<IngForigua> e intente publicar algo en el muro TB
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks ya voy
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, tab para ver la notificacion en unity
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si se puede publicar!....
<SergioMeneses> normal
<IngForigua> ???
<SergioMeneses> <IngForigua> e intente publicar algo en el muro TB
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ↑↑
<matxinoa> hola a todos
<matxinoa> alguien puede ayudarme?
<matxinoa> he instalado xampp pero al iniciarlo
<matxinoa> no me levanta mysql
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-05
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, saludos
<SergioMeneses> popey, hey nice to see you here!
<pattoin> SergioMeneses: hola, que tal el viaje de vuelta?
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, largo y aburrido xD
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, popey look https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/101586564530051299524/albums/5807044115282882465
<SergioMeneses> my photos of the UDS
<popey> do any of you know https://launchpad.net/~efgmoreano?
<popey> they've been badly editing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home probably mistakenly thinking it's their page
<popey> I sent them a mail in English  to politely ask them to stop..
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, I don't know him but I know that university "libertadores"
<SergioMeneses> it is from Bogota / Colombia
<SergioMeneses> maybe I can help you
<SergioMeneses> popey, what do he put on the wiki? what kind information?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=diff&rev2=91&rev1=89
<popey> we have reverted the edits now
<popey> i suspect it was an accident, it happens a lot
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, yes! I think so... let me I will send an email to ubuntu-colombia mailing list with copy to you, May you give me your email in a PersonalMessage?
<SergioMeneses> popey, ↑↑↑
 * SergioMeneses bad tab
<popey> SergioMeneses, nah, just wondered if you knew them
<popey> don't want them to feel bad :)
<SergioMeneses> popey, jejeje ok 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, you can target to yourself in the photos, and popey you too
<fer_> hola alguien puede ayudarme?
<SergioMeneses> fer_, saludos! tienes una pregunta tecnica?
<fer_> si gracias 
<SergioMeneses> fer_, pregunta si alguien sabe te responden
<fer_> lo que pasa es que noto mi ubuntu 12.04 lts muy lento ultimamente alguna solucion?
<fer_> y otra cosa al momento de instalar otro escritorio especificamente elementary se mezcla las configuraciones con unity :
<SergioMeneses> fer_, revisaste el compiz
<fer_> si +
<SergioMeneses> entre mas efectos le pongas y demas se uelve mas pesado
<fer_> y lo volvi a predeterminado
<fer_> ahora uso unity 2d por ese problema
<fer_> tengo una ati con sus driver actualizados 
<SergioMeneses> fer_, a lo mejor debes hacer algo mas
<SergioMeneses> intenta preguntando en el canal #ubuntu-es alli manejan todo lo de soporte
<fer_> ok gracias !
<SergioMeneses> fer_, dale no hay lio
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-06
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, viperhoot dias!
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses, o/
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: un montón de fotos !
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, sip
<SergioMeneses> al menos ya no subo mas a mis cuentas
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<viperhoot> jajajaj igual siempre aparecen nuevas
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jeje sip
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, estas en la universidad?
<viperhoot> en mi cama :P
<viperhoot> con un dolor de espalda terrible
<viperhoot> aunque ya estoy por entrar en la rutina
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, :S
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: ahi nos leemos luego ;))
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, bye
<pattoin> SergioMeneses, viperhoot helloo!!!!
<pattoin> en donde puedo ver las fotos? 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/101586564530051299524/albums/5807044115282882465
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, y aqui https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151202389594099.480721.543414098&type=1&l=c300c5a578
<pattoin> super ... muchas fotos 
<SergioMeneses> un monton
<vientosolar> Buenas a todos.. 
<vientosolar> kubot kuadrosx dguerrero alguno conoce IE4linux? Sirve simplemente por Wine? Necesito instalar o emular IE por un sitio que lo requiere. :(
<DGUERRERO> Buenas tardes!
<jaimerave> vientosolar: que version de IE necesitas instalar?
<jaimerave> IE4Linux dejo de estar soportado hace mas de 2 años
<jaimerave> Te recomiendo que uses Winetricks
<vientosolar> la que sea jaimerave
<viperhoot> vientosolar: creo que ese es un proyecto bien descontinuado
<viperhoot> en algún navegador como firefox no encontrarás una extensión que haga que se identifique como iexplorer?
<vientosolar> voy a buscar viperhoot. Gracias
<viperhoot> vientosolar: suerte ;)
<vientosolar> Encontre una extensión llamada IE Tab, pero no es compatible con linux :(
<jaimerave> vientosolar: usa Winetricks
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-07
<scot3004> buenas
<scot3004> veo que acabaron por hoy
<SergioMeneses> scot3004, saludos
<scot3004> como le va tocayo
<SergioMeneses> scot3004, bien bien trabajando un rato
<SergioMeneses> y ud?
<scot3004> bien compañero, trabajando en una investigación sobre software libre util para escuelas (web)
<SergioMeneses> scot3004, excelente
<scot3004> va avanzando a buen ritmo, consultando el marco legal del mism
<scot3004> pero regresando al asunto de este canal
<scot3004> donde esta el log de las reuniones
<scot3004> ?
<scot3004> se que son martes a las 9, el problema es que a esas horas casi siempre estoy en el bus
<scot3004> (casualmente el ultimo)
<SergioMeneses> scot3004, veo veo
<Bart___> Buenos dias!!
<SergioMeneses> saludos Bart___ 
<Bart___> saludos sergio como has estado
<Bart___> Sergio ya probo la version de Steam ...:D
<SergioMeneses> Bart___, no aun no... me la he pasado ocupado :S
<SergioMeneses> vos ya?
<Bart___> no nada no me llego la invitacion ando buscando...
<SergioMeneses> Bart___, jejeje
<Bart___> usted no puede hacer algo para q llegue...xd
<SergioMeneses> Bart___, yo tengo mi invitacion pero no me ha llegado
<Bart___> aaaaa envidia modo ON yo hago el sacrificio y lo pruebo si si si ..:D
<SergioMeneses> Bart___, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, tiempo sin verlo
<SergioMeneses> como va todo?
<jaimerave> Aqui bien bien
<jaimerave> En la oficna
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, en q anda trabajando ahora?
<jaimerave> SergioMeneses: en Koombea
<jaimerave> abrieron oficinas en Bogota y me trasladaron
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, :O
<SergioMeneses> bueno al menos es mas friito
<jaimerave> Jajaja, si aveces, aunque el Aire acondicionado de la oficina de Barranquilla es barbaro
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, jajajaja
<jaimerave> hay días en que o se apaga el aire o no se puede trabajar
<jaimerave> SergioMeneses: y tu que cuentas?
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, hay me graduo en Diciembre
<SergioMeneses> y pues a ver si consigo mejor trabajo el año entrante
<jaimerave> si esa siempre es una buena idea
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, jajaja claro q si a ver si gano arto billete como usted ;)
<jaimerave> jajaja, me gano unos pesitos nada mas, nada exagerado, lo suficiente para sobrevivir
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, ;)
<jaimerave> A propósito, en Koombea están contratando, buscan desarrolladores Web
<jaimerave> por si acaso
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, yo ando en la parte de redes y servidores
<SergioMeneses> hace como dos años no programo nada grande
<jaimerave> jeje vale, en esa área si no hay cupos
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-08
<NuryFV> Hola a todos, hace rato no venia por aqui..
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-09
<ThePunkzRm> Ey!!!
<ThePunkzRm> Que tal?
<usereiisosos> hola
<usereiisosos> ayuda
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, let me know when you're not busy, please
<pattoin> SergioMeneses: Hola 
<pattoin> SergioMeneses: cuentame? 
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-10
<SergioMeneses> oe don JHOSMAN como vamos
<k-milogars> buenas
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars, saludos
<k-milogars> hombe ud sabe configurar un portal cautivo
<k-milogars> en nightwing
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars, no
<SergioMeneses> pregunte por la lista o por #ubuntu-es
<k-milogars> ok
<k-milogars> gracias
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<k-milogars> seguire batallando :)
#ubuntu-co 2013-11-04
<Ubuntero|70545> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2013-11-05
<Vot> Hola
<Vot> Tengo instalado Ubuntu 13.04 y quiero actualizarlo a 13.10
<Vot> Es viable actualizarlo por medio del Software Manager? LO pregunto porque tengo muchas configuraciones que no quiero perder, y no se si actualizandolo por este medio se vayan a perder.
#ubuntu-co 2014-11-05
<seus232003> que tal, de casualidad alguien sabe como comprar los accesorios ropa de ubuntu que ofrece canonical en Colombia?
#ubuntu-co 2014-11-06
<ofprieto> hay dios mioooo :S
<ofprieto> hola andresmujica 
<JoseLuisC> que le paso ofprieto 
<ofprieto> jejej dolor de barriga JoseLuisC 
<JoseLuisC> lol jajaj
#ubuntu-co 2014-11-07
<agsumaju|1478> hola buenas noches, podria por favor ayudarme, he instalado ubuntu 14.04 lts, he tenido algunos problemas con lo de las particiones, mis problemas comenzaron cuando ejecute el comando para recuperar las particones corriendo este comando desde el miercoles de la semana pasada, hasta que me cance y hoy pare la terminal sin terminar el proceso de corr
<agsumaju|1478> eccion de particiones, ahora ubuntu no me encuentra la unidad de 500gb para volver a instalar ubuntu, podrian por favor ayurdame sobre el tema, se les agradece!!!
<agsumaju|1478> mi correo es agsumaju@gmail.com
<agsumaju|1478> anybody can help me
<Ubuntero|73971> hola
#ubuntu-co 2015-11-05
<Ubuntero|Roger> buenas noches
<Ubuntero|Roger> algien que me pueda ayudar con un gran problema, estoy tratando de configurar un servidor ubuntu 14.04 con lamp, le instale wordpress pero en la red local se evidencia el wordpress bien, pero en una red externa osea con ip fija no se evidencia sino solo el texto
#ubuntu-co 2015-11-06
<Ubuntero|33584> hola amigos
<Ubuntero|33584> alguien me puede ayudar
<Ubuntero|33584> con unos script
<Ubuntero|33584> hola
<Ubuntero|92449> buenas tardes
